# عالم حواء > إدارة المنزل و تنسيقه > تنسيق الحدائق و نباتات الزينة >  أرتقي بحديقتكِ .. فأنتِ من سَــ يسأل وجميعنا معاً سـَـــ نجيب

## um sheikha

بسم |الله| الرحمن الرحيم ..
........................ وبه نستعين"

,

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بدايه أجمل تحيه مني لقلوبكن المفعمه بجمال [الطبيعه]
الممزوجه بعبير "الـ زهور"  التي تلتمس من وجودكن عبقها وشذاها  :Smile: 

,

 زهرتي  ,,  في |زاويه| من زوايا حديقتكِ توجد مساحه ممتلئه بـ [ ؟ , ! ]
لذا فتحت لكِ المجال ,, حتى يكون لكِ متصفح خاص يستقبل أسألتكِ وأستفسارتكِ..
وأن أحببتي المشورة حول ما يتعلق بأختياراتكِ "!"  :55 (10): 

,

 هنا  ,, نضع حجر الأساس لركن مفيد لكي اليوم ,,, ولها غــــــــداً ,,, ولهن مستقبلاً
ركن || يحتويكِ ويحتوي ما يخالج نفسك || من أستفسارات لجميع متطلبات حديقتكِ
فأنتِ من ســ يسأل وجميعنا معاً ســــ نجيب
و من يكتم علما منا فلا خير فيه 
بتعاوننا سوف نرتقي 
بأذن الله  :Wink: 

,

هنا  ,, [ ركن للأستفسارات] المتعلقه بكل أمور الحديقه ,, وليس ركن للسوالف
لذا عزيزتي يرجى وضع أستفساركِ  {هنا } وأنتظار الرد عليه من قبل العضوات 
وثقي بأن ركنكِ سيسعدُ بوضع أستفسارك لأنارة طريقكِ وطريق أخواتكِ
و كلي فخرُ > بـ تقدمكِ ورُقيّكِ و إلتزامِكِ <
ما أروع من أن أرى في هذا الصرح الرائع,, من هي تتطلع للمعرفة وزيادة ثقافتها 
وأتمنى التوفيق لي ولكِ من خلال ركننا هذا  :Smile: 
 

,

*x* ,, تمنع  :12 (32):  العروض التجارية ووضع روابط لمواقع اخرى والارقام على العام .

".


مع تحيات قسم{ تنسيق الحدائق ونباتات الزينه }بمنتدى سيدات الامارات 
ومع تحياتي"أنا"مشرفة القسم um sheikha :12 (55):  


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

5 أسباب شائعة وراء تحول نباتات الريحان إلى... 
احدث تصاميم حدائق منزلية للمساحات الصغيرة... 
اجمل تنسيقات حدائق منزلية انيقة وبسيطة 
اجمل صور ديكورات جلسات خارجية تناسب جميع... 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن زهور القرنفل 
طريقة زراعة الورد والعناية بس بسهوله 
طريقة زراعة الخضروات في البيت بسهولة 
احدث صور جلسات خارجية انيقة وجميلة 
كيفية تجفيف الورد الطبيعي بخطوات سهلة وبسيطة 
كل ما تحتاج لمعرفته عن النباتات العطرية

----------


## xouaexo

استفسار 
سؤال الاخت عن ليتات السولار او الطاقه الشمسيه 
فاذا اجبنا انها في السوق الصيني او ايس هارد وير 
هل يعتبر هذا من ضمن الدعايه 
ما هي حدود اجاباتنا على التساؤلات وشكرا

----------


## um sheikha

لا عزيزتي ذكر المكان ما يعتبر دعايه

----------


## NoooNooo

بنات وين بحصل ليتات اللي تنحط في الحديقة وتشتغل بالطاقة الشمسية

----------


## um sheikha

> بنات وين بحصل ليتات اللي تنحط في الحديقة وتشتغل بالطاقة الشمسية
> هلا عزيزتي انا خذتهن من ايس حجمهن صغير 30 صانتي طول المسطره الكبيره او اطول شوي بس تبين الصدق ما ينفعن 
> ان شاء الله الاخوات ما بيقصرن بيساعدنج .

----------


## شما المحيربي

حبوبة بالنسبة للزراعة المتسلقة وين احصلها ؟؟؟ وكيف اعتني فيها ؟؟؟ لانها في الصيف تنحرق من الشمس ؟؟؟؟


الله يوفقج حبوبة :: الله يوفقج حبوبة ::الله يوفقج حبوبة :: الله يوفقج حبوبة ::الله يوفقج حبوبة :: الله يوفقج حبوبة ::

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بنات وين بحصل ليتات اللي تنحط في الحديقة وتشتغل بالطاقة الشمسية


في السوق الصيني في دبي 
عندهم كل الاحجام

----------


## um sheikha

> حبوبة بالنسبة للزراعة المتسلقة وين احصلها ؟؟؟ وكيف اعتني فيها ؟؟؟ لانها في الصيف تنحرق من الشمس ؟؟؟؟
> حي الله بالمحيربيه فديتج عندنا في بوظبي في المينا وعندج برا بوظبي مشتل الشهامه بحطلج صور وبخبرج بأساميهن باجر ان شاء الله والسموحه منج .
> 
> الله يوفقج حبوبة :: الله يوفقج حبوبة ::الله يوفقج حبوبة :: الله يوفقج حبوبة ::الله يوفقج حبوبة :: الله يوفقج حبوبة ::
> الله يوفق الجميع عزيزتي .. حياج الله .



من المتسلقات الي زارعتنهن 
المتسلقه الاولى وبجداره :الجهنميه
بتلقينا طويله هب قزمه لازم تفرقين تاخذينها من اي مشتل وادمجي الالوان الي تعجبج 



المتسلقات من الجهنميه بتلقينهن بهالشكل الي في الدائره الحمرا 


المتسلقه الثانيه : ياسمينه ام ريحه عطره 
تنتشر في حديقتج او حوش البيت بشكل رهيب 
بتلقينها في المينا وتخلص بسرعه فانتي اتلاحقي اليوم الي بتي فيه السياير من المشاتل بتلقين كمن حبه 
والورد البنفسجي ترا وردة الجهمنيه الي عدالها 


وهنيه شكلها في بيت والدة عضوه من تجمع حديقتي
ولها لونين الوردي الفاتح والغامق 





المتسلقه الثالثه : طربوش الملك 
من المتسلقات الجميله ولي بدون ريحه من حديقه اختنا ام سلطان 
لونين الابيض والاحمر .. هاذي بتلقينها في مشتل الشهامه ومصرين يسمونها رنغوم وقليل ما تلقينها
ولازم اتفرقين لان الياسمين ام ريحه يسمونها رنغوم بعد 
 

 

هاذي ثنتين عندي اللون الاحمر من مشتل الشهامه 



وفي الياسمين البلدي متسلقه جميله .. وفي اللبلابه على قولة ام جاسم .. وملكة الليل

وان شاء الله الاخوات بيساعدنج بالي يعرفنه عن المتسلقات 

وحياج الله .

----------


## ميثانووبس

روعه صدق
بسالكم ما توسخ المكان هالشجره الطربوشيه؟

----------


## um sheikha

> روعه صدق
> بسالكم ما توسخ المكان هالشجره الطربوشيه؟
> والله يام عبادي يفداج الجذب ,, العلم عند ام جاسم لان صديقتها ام سلطان زارعتنها في بيتها وهي تعرف جان توسخ او لا 
> وانا اقول كل متسلقه لازم ينتثر وردهاا في الحوش بس بنشوف ام جاسم شو تقول

----------


## ميثانووبس

طلبتها اليوم من المشتل وقالولى يوم توصل بيتصلون فيه

----------


## ميثانووبس

خواتى اليوم رحت واشتريت منجا 2
بس غاليات على 400 وفيهن ورد للثمر
وبعلولى زرعهن توه 

وخذت 4 جوريات سعوديات روووعه
ازرعهن تحت الشجر والا باصص احسن واخليهن في الظل؟؟

----------


## نواري80

مرحبا خواتي

شو رايكن بالعشب الصناعي؟؟ وتنصحوني فيه ولا؟؟
وأبغي شركة أسعارها معقولة لتنسيق الحدائق مكانها الشارجة أو عيمان

----------


## um sheikha

ام عبادي 
الله يبارجلج في الهمبا ياربي . 
بالنسبه للجوري انا زرعتهن بأحواض .. على حسب انتي وين تبينهن .

نواري 80
ان شاء الله خواتنا يقدرن يفيدنج بالموضوع .

----------


## ميثانووبس

امس اتكلم ويا ابو العيال عن العشب الصناعى وانه اوفر للماي
قالي انا ابغي اكسجين في البيت
حتى الهواء ما تبغونا نتنفسه صح ههههههه ضحكنى وسكت

فنصيحه عليج بالطبيعي

----------


## ميثانووبس

> ام عبادي 
> الله يبارجلج في الهمبا ياربي . 
> بالنسبه للجوري انا زرعتهن بأحواض .. على حسب انتي وين تبينهن .
> 
> نواري 80
> ان شاء الله خواتنا يقدرن يفيدنج بالموضوع .


هلا ام شيخه الله يبارك بحياتج الغاليه

بشوف اليوم وين بحطهن هالجوريات الحلوات

----------


## ميثانووبس

خواتى
ونحن نزرع الهمبا
لقينا دودتين واااااااااااااااع

نفس هذى
هل مفيدات للتربة والا شوه الحل
اخاف ياكلن الشجر!!

----------


## um sheikha

أم عبادي 
والله مادريبها ياختيه بنشوف ام عفرا وام جواهر عندهن لعلوم

----------


## ميثانووبس

نترياكن يا خبيرات

----------


## xouaexo

هلا طربوش الملك او الكلير ما يوسخ الا اذا كنتم تعتبرون الازهار الجافه وسخ واوراقه ما اتحت 
والديدان المتينه البو تمبه كلها عواقير تاكل الجذور 
الديدان الطويله الرشيقه المربوطه بفيونكه هي النافعه

----------


## ميثانووبس

وكيف نتخلص من العواقير؟؟؟

----------


## xouaexo

كثرة الماي والتربه اللي ما تضربها الشمس هي المكان المثالي لتواجد العاقور 
التربه اللي ما تضربها الشمس قللوا مايها وانكشوها دوم عشان تتهوى 
طرق التخلص من العواقير وايده لكن الوقايه خير من العلاج

----------


## ميثانووبس

مشكورة الغلا
وبدور جواب في قوقل بعدنى

----------


## جسرالامل

السلام عليكم خواتي الحوي مالنا كله كنكري وخااطري ازرعه من متى اخبر ريلي وكل يقول ان شاء الله جريب شكلي بشمر عن سواعدي وبزرعه روحي ياليت تعطوني الخطوات الرئيسيه عشان اخل التربه صالحه للزراعه جزاكم الله خير^_^

----------


## روضة الأمارات

> خواتى اليوم رحت واشتريت منجا 2
> بس غاليات على 400 وفيهن ورد للثمر
> وبعلولى زرعهن توه 
> 
> وخذت 4 جوريات سعوديات روووعه
> ازرعهن تحت الشجر والا باصص احسن واخليهن في الظل؟؟


خيبة شو 400 هذيلا نصابين شو  :12 (71):  
انا من العين اشتريتها من مشتل البلدية بخمسين والكبيرة ب 150 اذا مو غلطانة 
وبروحها المنجا اذا ماكانة ملقهح اومطعومة ما بتثمر لج ليقصون عليج خلي حد من المهندسين الزراعيين يجوفها يمكن ماتكون ملقحة وبتم لج وقت لين ما تثمر ويمكن ما تثمر الا بعد عشر سنين 
اتمنا ان قدرت افيدج  :12 (51):

----------


## البراري

السلام عليكم
شو أسماء النباتات اللي أقدر أحطها خارج المنزل
يعني بغيت أزين وأنسق عند الباب الخارجي للفيلا
وياليت إذا عندج صور تحطينهم والكل يستفيد

----------


## um sheikha

ام جاسم ,, روضة الامارات 
مشكورات عزيزاتي على تعاونكن في الرد على العضوات 




> السلام عليكم خواتي الحوي مالنا كله كنكري وخااطري ازرعه من متى اخبر ريلي وكل يقول ان شاء الله جريب شكلي بشمر عن سواعدي وبزرعه روحي ياليت تعطوني الخطوات الرئيسيه عشان اخل التربه صالحه للزراعه جزاكم الله خير^_^


اول الخطوات هي انج تشلين الكنكري وتوابعه عن المناطق المراد زراعتها 
وعقب تيبين رمل احمر وتدفنين البقعه( عمق الرمل الاحمرانتي تحديدينه حطي في بالج ان الشيره تحتاج حولها رمل علشان تقوى وعقب هي بدبر حالها ) وتسمدينها قبل الزراعه وتزرعين الي تبينه,, وحياج الله اسعدتنا زيارة للقسم الاخضر





> السلام عليكم
> شو أسماء النباتات اللي أقدر أحطها خارج المنزل
> يعني بغيت أزين وأنسق عند الباب الخارجي للفيلا
> وياليت إذا عندج صور تحطينهم والكل يستفيد


هلا عزيزتي وعليج السلام والرحمه 
القسم كله مواضيع فيها اسم النباتات الي تعيش في جونا 
ادخليها وبتاخذين فكره عن الي يعجبج وبعد طريقة زراعته والاعتناء ابها 
وحياج الله اسعدتنا زيارة للقسم الاخضر .

----------


## ميثانووبس

روضه
انا اشتريتهم من سوق الجمعه ومب من البلديه الغلا
وهن طولهن تقريبا 150
عاد انا اشتريت وخلصت ما فيه انكد على عمري ههههه

----------


## روضة الأمارات

> روضه
> انا اشتريتهم من سوق الجمعه ومب من البلديه الغلا
> وهن طولهن تقريبا 150
> عاد انا اشتريت وخلصت ما فيه انكد على عمري ههههه


انا بعد سرت سوق الجمعة حبيت شجرة اجاصة بس قالي ب 400 قلت لا هذا مونصاب هذا ياكل من الناس انا كنت بشتري 11 شجرة للبيت كلهن فواكة فانصدمت ان اغلبيتهن بحدود 400 خييييبه 
بس الي لا حظة ان الاشجار المنزلية الي داخل البيت وايد رخيصة  :12 (42):  واشكالهن روعة 

خليج من هذا كله وعسا ربي يرزقج منها بمنجا خخخخخخخخخخخخ
اهم شي لا تكثرين عليها الماااااي انتبهي راحت علي ثنتين  :12 (100):  وهاي النقطة كنت غافلة عنها

----------


## روضة الأمارات

عااااد انا ابي صدق مساعدة شريت شتلة ورد جوري ابيض متسلق بس مااا اعرف وين احطها 
الشجر الي في البيت بعدة صغير متر ونص وبعضة اطول شوي وهي بحدود مترين اخاف اذا يا الصيف يحرقها ومعلومة ان البيت اغلبيته باااسكو يعني نار يحرق الاخضر واليابس في الصيف  :12 (93):

----------


## ميثانووبس

كلنا نعانى الغلا

----------


## EBEL

مرحبا خواتي المزارعات 
أرغب في زراعة جهنمية في حوض حتى تتسلق الجدار 
ما حجم الحوض المناسب ؟
هل ستنمو الشجره وهيه فالحوض ؟ ام سيعيق امتداد الجذور ؟
كيف أقلم هذه الشجره ؟ 
ما أفضل الوسائل المستعمله لتسهيل تسلقها وتعليقها ؟

شكرا مقدما لكل أخت تفيدني

----------


## EBEL

سؤال اخر 
زرعت جهنميه عادي فالتربة يعني مب فحوض 
حفرت حفره وحطيت سماد مال حيوانات طبيعي وحطيت الشتله ووزعت التربه مرة ثانيه 
عقب لاحظت انها بدت تموت 
شو السبب ؟

----------


## جسرالامل

مشكوره ام شيخه ويزاج الله خير بالنسه للرمل الاحمر تقصدين العادي مال الصجرا ولا قصدج طين احمر وبالنسبه للاسمده شو افضل نوع والصراحه اخاف اشتري من المحلات لان يارتنا خلت الشركه تسويلها وطلع سمادهم كله حشرات خرب زراعتها فبشو تنصحيني

----------


## um sheikha

> عااااد انا ابي صدق مساعدة شريت شتلة ورد جوري ابيض متسلق بس مااا اعرف وين احطها 
> الشجر الي في البيت بعدة صغير متر ونص وبعضة اطول شوي وهي بحدود مترين اخاف اذا يا الصيف يحرقها ومعلومة ان البيت اغلبيته باااسكو يعني نار يحرق الاخضر واليابس في الصيف


هلا عزيزت روضه 
تحملي الجوري يحتاج لبقعه فيها ظل والا والله يا شمسنا لتخليها متسلقه يابسه 




> مرحبا خواتي المزارعات 
> هلا عزيزتي ايبل حياج الله 
> أرغب في زراعة جهنمية في حوض حتى تتسلق الجدار 
> ما انصحج في حوض للجهنميه لانج تبينها متسلقها وتحتاج ارض علشان تكبر وتتسلق 
> ما حجم الحوض المناسب ؟
> ما انصحج فيه للمتسلقه 
> هل ستنمو الشجره وهيه فالحوض ؟ ام سيعيق امتداد الجذور ؟
> كيف أقلم هذه الشجره ؟ 
> بعطيج اياها قاعده لكل الشير 
> ...





> سؤال اخر 
> زرعت جهنميه عادي فالتربة يعني مب فحوض 
> حفرت حفره وحطيت سماد مال حيوانات طبيعي وحطيت الشتله ووزعت التربه مرة ثانيه 
> عقب لاحظت انها بدت تموت 
> شو السبب ؟
> في كذا سبب وانتي حددي 
> انا يوم ازرع في الارض احفر عدل حوالي ذراع لانه عندي كدش 
> وعقب احط رمل احمر واخلطه مع سماد 
> (ملاحظه السماد في الصيف حااار يحرق النبته تحملي من هالملاحظه في الشتاء ماعليها)
> ...





> مشكوره ام شيخه ويزاج الله خير 
> العفو عزيزتي وحياج الله ويانا 
> بالنسه للرمل الاحمر تقصدين العادي مال الصجرا ولا قصدج طين احمر
> رمل احمر الي يسمونه رملة العين مادريبه عاد شو يسمونه هب طين احمر 
> وبالنسبه للاسمده شو افضل نوع والصراحه اخاف اشتري من المحلات لان يارتنا خلت الشركه تسويلها وطلع سمادهم كله حشرات خرب زراعتها فبشو تنصحيني
> في سماد معالج حراريا معالج بالحراره يجتل كل شي فيه بالحراره انا استخدمه من الموسم الي فات والموسم السنه والحمدلله ما عندي لانباتات ولا حشرات ونستخدمه لمزارعنا .
> مكتوب عليه سماد معالج حرارياَ

----------


## ام ميثاني..

بناااات انا الحمد لله خدت بذور ورزرعت جرجير و بقدونس وكزبره .. والحمد لله الحين من اسبووع وطلع 
بس بغيت قور نعناع وليمون وين اقدؤ احصله احب ازرع فرحت يوم شفت الكزبه والبقدونس والجرجير 
واللي تعرف مواسم الزرع ممكن تفيدني

----------


## جسرالامل

يزاج الله خير الغاليه بس عندي سؤال اسمحيلي بحشرج شوي باسألتي لانه ماعندي خلفيه بالزراعه معلوماتي صفر وان شاء الله بتعلم وياكم المهم اذا بغيت اخلط السماد بالرمل كم تكون النسبه مبينهم وهل لازم اقلب التربه بين فتره وفتره
وسؤال ثاني هل عمق الرمل الاحمر اذا زرعنا فيه شجره مثل الليمون نفسه عمق الرمل لما نزرع خضار مثل الورقيات وغيرها

----------


## um sheikha

> بناااات انا الحمد لله خدت بذور ورزرعت جرجير و بقدونس وكزبره .. والحمد لله الحين من اسبووع وطلع 
> هلا عزيزتي ام ميثاني حياج الله معانا .. ما شاء الله ثرج مزارعه حتى النخاع ههههه
> بس بغيت قور نعناع وليمون وين اقدؤ احصله احب ازرع فرحت يوم شفت الكزبه والبقدونس والجرجير 
> واللي تعرف مواسم الزرع ممكن تفيدني
> النعناع ينباع في كل المشاتل بتلقين عندهم نعناع وبقدونس وكزبره مزروع وكبير وجاهز 
> ولومي بعد ينباع في المشاتل 
> بالنسبه لموسم الزراعه بدينا من شهر 9 عزيزتي ازرعي الي تبينه الحين وان شاء الله بتاكلين منه جريب 
> وان حابه تستفيدين اكثر انظمي لتجمعنا الزراعي بتشوفين فيه العضوات كل فتره ينزلن اخبار عن مشاتلهن الي في البيت .





> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> حياج الله عزيزتي 
> بس عندي سؤال اسمحيلي بحشرج شوي باسألتي لانه ماعندي خلفيه بالزراعه معلوماتي صفر وان شاء الله بتعلم وياكم المهم
> اذا بغيت اخلط السماد بالرمل كم تكون النسبه مبينهم وهل لازم اقلب التربه بين فتره وفتره
> شوفي انا احسبها بالنظر يعني تقريبا بقولج لكل كوب زراعي رمل مقابله نص كوب زراعي سماد معالج حرارياً او اقل شوي المهم انج تشوفين السماد مع الرمل بس ما يكون اقل او اكثر 
> هذا في الشتاء بس في الصيف اقل لان زيادة السماد تحرق لشيره وتجتلها ,, وبشوف اختي ام عفرا هي تعرف في المقادير  
> وسؤال ثاني هل عمق الرمل الاحمر اذا زرعنا فيه شجره مثل الليمون نفسه عمق الرمل لما نزرع خضار مثل الورقيات وغيرها
> لا حرام عليج الشير تحتاج عمق عزيزتي بس الخضروات ما تحتاج كيف بتطلع اذا دفنتيها بعمق مثل عمق شيرة اللوميه الخضروات تبا كم سانتي لا اكثر تحت سطح التربه .

----------


## xouaexo

كفيتي ووفيتي يا ام شيخه 
عندي ملاحظه صغيره بالنسبه للمبتدءات اللي يبون يزرعون جهنميه 
كثرة السماد تحرق وبما انهم ما ايعرفون ايقدرون الكميه بالنسبه للحجم 
فاحسن ما يسمدوها وما بيضرها شي 
وبعد لو الجهنميه كبيره وايد احسن يقصصون من اوراقها مع الاغصان طبعا وها العمليه تنفع مع كل الاشجار 
والجهنميه ما اتحب الماي الوايد بالعكس تزهر اكثر مع قلة الماي واتحب الشمس 
بس ها المعلومات اللي اعرفها من خبرتي بزراعة الجهنميات

----------


## um sheikha

يزاج الله خير يام جاسم على تعاونج .. وعلى المعلومات ومنكم نستفيد عزيزتي

----------


## EBEL

شكرا ام شيخه ما قصرتي 
ام جاسم شكرا بعد عالتوضيح . ما ننحرم منكن 

سؤالي الثاني : أنا من محبي الياسين وفي الاونه الاخيره لاحظت الخطوط لي في اوراق الياسمين تبيض وبعدين يصير الورق تعبان وتتساقط ثم يضعف الغصن وما يطلع ورق رغم انه الافرع الاخرى للشجره تبدو بصوره طبيعيه 
وعقب ينتقل للشجره كلها ..... رغم انا نسقيه 
....ليش ؟
أحس انه مرض ....

----------


## ميثانووبس

يمكن وايد تسقينه !

----------


## um sheikha

> شكرا ام شيخه ما قصرتي 
> العفو عزيزتي  
> ام جاسم شكرا بعد عالتوضيح . ما ننحرم منكن
> ما تقصر ام جاسم 
> سؤالي الثاني : أنا من محبي الياسين وفي الاونه الاخيره لاحظت الخطوط لي في اوراق الياسمين تبيض وبعدين يصير الورق تعبان وتتساقط ثم يضعف الغصن وما يطلع ورق رغم انه الافرع الاخرى للشجره تبدو بصوره طبيعيه 
> وعقب ينتقل للشجره كلها ..... رغم انا نسقيه 
> ....ليش ؟
> أحس انه مرض ....
> صوريها جان ترومين .. انا عندي الياسمينه بعض الافرع تصفر لين تيبس بس كلها خضرا
> ونظف اليابس عنها وكل فتره القى شي يابس وانظفه عنها

----------


## عقلي غير

هلا خواتي 

عندي مساحة باسكو ابى اسويها حديقة شوفوا كيف فكرتي وساعدوني باللي أجهله 

اول شي بفرش حشيش صناعي 5*5 " أريد ارخص شركة في العين 

وبحط فيي النص خيمة حدايق من ACE قياسها 3*3 وداخلها قعدة كراسي


وبيكون في مدخل خشب او معدن للحديقة 

وبما انه كله باسكو عندي فبزرع في اصيصات خضروات مثل كركديه كزبرة بقدونس ملوخية 

وزهور وياسمين متسلق 

الحين اللي بعرفه كيف ازرع المزروعات هاي وكيف احضر تربة الاصيصات 
بالخطوات لاني ماعرف اي شي 

كيف اعتني فيهن

----------


## EBEL

:12 (88): بحاول ام شيخه أصورها 
سؤال اخر : قولي حشا ما توقف أسألتها. هههههههه
أريد أخذ القوس الحديد من ايس . شو تقترحين عليه ازع نبات متسلق . وأريده يتسلق بسرعه

----------


## um sheikha

> هلا خواتي 
> هلا عزيزتي 
> عندي مساحة باسكو ابى اسويها حديقة شوفوا كيف فكرتي وساعدوني باللي أجهله 
> 
> اول شي بفرش حشيش صناعي 5*5 " أريد ارخص شركة في العين 
> بالنسبه للشركات ما اقدر افيدج ,, ان شاء الله الاخوات يقدرن يفيدنج 
> وبحط فيي النص خيمة حدايق من ACE قياسها 3*3 وداخلها قعدة كراسي
> وبيكون في مدخل خشب او معدن للحديقة 
> فكره حلوه ما شاء الله 
> ...





> بحاول ام شيخه أصورها 
> في انتظار الصوره ,,
> ايبل كل ما تدخلين اشوفج بصحنج تاكلين شو السالفه عطيني لوقمه 
> سؤال اخر : قولي حشا ما توقف أسألتها. هههههههه
> حياج تفضلي 
> أريد أخذ القوس الحديد من ايس . شو تقترحين عليه ازع نبات متسلق . وأريده يتسلق بسرعه
> والله عندج كذا اختيار 
> يالياسمينه العاديه ام ورده بيضا او اللبلابه او الياسمينه ام ريحه قويه وانتصحج فيها وبشده (لان ريحتها قويه ما شاء الله تترس البقعه بريحتها الجميله )وفي ملكة الليل وفيه المتسلقه ام ورده صفرا ما اعرف اسمها وفي كذا متسلقات في المشاتل

----------


## S&MTrade

ام شيخة يزاج الله خير اول شي 

تسلمين ..ع المعلومات

----------


## um sheikha

> ام شيخة يزاج الله خير اول شي 
> تسلمين ..ع المعلومات
> هلا عزيزتي ,, يسلم من قال وحياج الله في القسم .

----------


## ميثانووبس

اقول خواتى انا خذت حبوب فيتامينات زرقاء صغيرونه للنبات
وقالي البايع حطى كل شهر ملعقه صغيره
سؤالى: اذوبه اول في الماي وعقب اسقيه النبات والا اخلطه ويا التربة بدون ماي وعقب اسقي النبات؟؟

----------


## um sheikha

> اقول خواتى انا خذت حبوب فيتامينات زرقاء صغيرونه للنبات
> وقالي البايع حطى كل شهر ملعقه صغيره
> سؤالى: اذوبه اول في الماي وعقب اسقيه النبات والا اخلطه ويا التربة بدون ماي وعقب اسقي النبات؟؟
> ام عبادي سوي طريقتي احفري عند ساق اي شيره عندج تبين تحطيلها الفيتامين قرابة الخمس انشات وحطي الفيتامين ودفنيه وبجذيه الشيره بتستفيد من الفيتامين يوم بتسقين الارض 
> انصحج الفيتامين بس لاشجار الزينه والورود فقط لاغير .

----------


## ميثانووبس

مشكورة الغلا على الطريقه
وبنفذها كل شهر ان شاء الله

----------


## EBEL

أم شيخه .. مرحبا عزيزتي ...سبق طلبت مني صورة الياسمين . كلمت راعي المشتل عنها وقالي قصي جزء منها وراويه اللي يبيعون المبيدات الزراعيه وبعطيج المناسب لها .
بجرب هالخظه وبفيدج بالتطورات . مشكوره مسبقا .
سؤال اخر :
شريت جوري هولندي ... شو انسب مكان لزراعة الجوري ؟ وشو متطلبات هالنبته ؟
دائما ازرع الجوري السعودي وما ينجج يموت .. فما اريد اخسر هالشتلات .

----------


## ميثانووبس

عنى حطيت الجورى الهولندى في اصيص وخليته جدام مدخل صالتى
وشكله روعه
بس اظن على شهر 6 بيموت

----------


## um sheikha

ام عبادي 
العفو عزيزتي وحياج الله 




> أم شيخه .. مرحبا عزيزتي ...سبق طلبت مني صورة الياسمين . كلمت راعي المشتل عنها وقالي قصي جزء منها وراويه اللي يبيعون المبيدات الزراعيه وبعطيج المناسب لها .
> بجرب هالخظه وبفيدج بالتطورات . مشكوره مسبقا .
> يزاج الله خير ومنكم نستفيد الغاليه وبأنتظار التطورات 
> سؤال اخر :
> شريت جوري هولندي ... شو انسب مكان لزراعة الجوري ؟ 
> اي مكان يعجبج شرط تبعدينها عن الشمس يعني خليها تضربها الشمس شويه للتمثيل الضوئي
> ومعظم الوقت اعطيها ظله وخص في الصيف حطيها في مكان ظليل 
> 
> وشو متطلبات هالنبته ؟
> ...





> عنى حطيت الجورى الهولندى في اصيص وخليته جدام مدخل صالتى
> وشكله روعه
> ياحافظ عليك انته ياراعي الذوق 
> بس اظن على شهر 6 بيموت
> حرام عليج ما بتموت ان حطيتيها في الظله في الصيف ليش متشائمه

----------


## EBEL

> عنى حطيت الجورى الهولندى في اصيص وخليته جدام مدخل صالتى
> وشكله روعه
> بس اظن على شهر 6 بيموت


صدمتيني لااااااااااا :12 (8):

----------


## ميثانووبس

العام جذيه يا ام شيخه
زرعناها تحت المتسلقه والحر والسهام ذبحها مع ان الكراج فوقها

ان شاء الله هالمره تتحمل الحرارة 
وتفاءلوا بالخير تجدوه

----------


## ميثانووبس

بنات زرعت هالورد الهولندى
احد يعرف عنه شيء؟؟

----------


## EBEL

أن شاء الله الخوات يفيدنج 
روعه تبارك الله منظرهن

----------


## xouaexo

> بنات زرعت هالورد الهولندى
> احد يعرف عنه شيء؟؟



هلا ميثا 
ها الورد زرعته العام في الشتا برع 
وفي الصيف دخلته داخل 
وهو وايد كريم يطلع زهور على طول انتي بس اشتري مقص الزهور وكلما يبست الورده قصيها 
وقصي الورق الاكبر سنا 
وبعدين سهل اتكاثريه حطي الغصن في الماي وغيريه دايما لين ما ايطلع جذور 
ازرعيه مكان ثاني

----------


## اتعلم

ميثانو قريت عن الصبار ولقيته معهم ويقولو وردته تجلس اشهر ماتموت

----------


## ميثانووبس

> هلا ميثا 
> ها الورد زرعته العام في الشتا برع 
> وفي الصيف دخلته داخل 
> وهو وايد كريم يطلع زهور على طول انتي بس اشتري مقص الزهور وكلما يبست الورده قصيها 
> وقصي الورق الاكبر سنا 
> وبعدين سهل اتكاثريه حطي الغصن في الماي وغيريه دايما لين ما ايطلع جذور 
> ازرعيه مكان ثاني


 :12 (85): للاسف 4 منهم زرعتهن في الاحواض الخلفية للفيلا
و3 في اصص يعنى هن الوحيدات اللي |أقدر أدخلهن عندى في الصيف المطبخ الداخلى

 :12 (74): ما قصرتى ام جاسم

----------


## ميثانووبس

أتعلم
انا أحب الصبار مع ان ريلي يقولى اخافهن اخر شيء يطيرن عويناتج هههههه

----------


## عود ودهن عود

مرحبا خواتي اذا حد يعرف شركة او مهندس زراعي شاطر يصمم لي الحديقة مالتي ويشتغلها بعد ويكون عنده ضمير فشغله في العين يخبرني المساحة عندي كبيرة نوعا ما وتبالها شغل وموفقات الغاليات

----------


## xouaexo

> مرحبا خواتي اذا حد يعرف شركة او مهندس زراعي شاطر يصمم لي الحديقة مالتي ويشتغلها بعد ويكون عنده ضمير فشغله في العين يخبرني المساحة عندي كبيرة نوعا ما وتبالها شغل وموفقات الغاليات


اختي دهن عود 
نحن في بلادنا معتمدين على البنغاليه اللي يشتغلون في المشاتل 
وصدقيني شغلهم زين وما يقصرون ايسوون من شبكة الري لين النوافير وعندهم الكاربت جراس والشير والازهار 
احيد عندكم مشتل صوب سوق المواشي اطلبي منهم وما بيقصرون 
لان الشركات مال الاند سكيب اسعارهم نار

----------


## ميثانووبس

خواتى انا جلعت الحشيش مال البيت كامل ومساحه كبيره
لان النوع خشن وما عجب بعلولى
وين احسن مكان اقدر اشتري منه الجراس الاخضر اللين والرويان
والا وين في اي مشتل اقدر القاه وبسعر حلو؟؟

----------


## EBEL

ام شيخه بالنسبه لموضوع الياسمينه المريضه 
قطعت جزء منها وخذته للريال صاحب محل الزراعة و المبيدات 
قال اكيد انتوا رشيتوا مبيد على النباتات 
صح راشين عالنخل وانا زارعتنها عدالها 
قال اتأثرت بالمبيد وكان قوي عليها 
وعطاني مبيد لها وصراحه خايفه استخدمه ومغذي اخلطه بالماي واسقيها به

----------


## امل المستقبل

السلام عليكم 

شحالكم خواتي 


بغيت اعرف كيف اهتم بالجاردنيا ..؟

----------


## ميثانووبس

الجاردينيا 

تحتاج الى إضاءة جيدة بعيداً عن أشعة الشمس المباشرة ، وتحتاج أثناء تشكل البراعم الزهرية الى درجة 
ثابتة 17 ْم ( لاتقل عن 15ْم ولا تزيد عن 19ْم ) في هذه الفترة أما في غير هذه الفترة فيمكنها تحمل 
انخفاض درجة الحرارة حتى 10 ْ م أو ارتفاعها الى 27 ْم حداً اقصى ، أما وجود الرطوبة الجوية العالية
ودرجة الحرارة العالية فيؤدي الى احتراق الاوراق وبالتالي موت النبات 
تسقى بماء غير كلسي (خالي من أملاح الكالسيوم ) ويسقى في الصيف 2ـ3 مرات أسبوعياً ، ورية واحدة في 
الشتاء أسبوعياً 
يسمد بسماد سائل مرة كل 15 يوماً من شهر مارس حتى سبتمبر ويفضل سماد حامضي يحتوي على الحديد
ترش النباتات بالماء على مدار السنة وتستعمل تربة غير كلسية ويتم التدوير في الربيع من كل عام

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

خواتي وغالياتي

حبيت أنكن تقبلن انضمام عضوة يديدة لتجمعكن الراقي

لأننا حالياً ابتدينا نزرع في حديقة بيتي اليديد بإذن الله تعالى

علماً أني ما انتقلت بعدني

لكن حبينا نبتدي بالحديقة على وقت

عشان بإذن الله تعالى يوم بننتقل

نشوف اللون الأخضر اللي يفتح النفس إن شاء الله



أول شي 

يبنا عمال .. غيروا لنا التربة وحطوا لنا تربة دفن + تربة زراعية ورشوا السماد

مددنا أنابيب الري والشبكة


عقب هالشغل الأساسي

وصلنا لمرحلة اختيار أنواع النباتات اللي بنزرعها

الكل نصحنا ما نفكر نزرع الداماس أبد

حتى واحد خبر ريلي

أنه هو يعاني بسبب امتداد جذور الداماس من بيت الييران لأنابيب الصرف الصحي في بيته وانتوا بكرامة

قطع الجذور كذا مرة

صب غاز وحرقهم

يعني صدق معاناة


وأنا لاحظت أنه الحدايق وجيه ما يزرعون داماس


بالتالي زرعت حوالين السور نباتات تكون خضرا طول السنة بإذن الله تعالى وتغطي عن الييران


زرعنا شجرة البوانسيانا

تكبر وتصير شرات المظلة

منظرها حلو ما شاء الله وتغطي السور


زرعنا جهنمية (اللون الفوشي المحمر + اللون الأبيض)


زرعنا كاردينيا + جوري أحمر وأبيض ووردي

زرعنا نوعين من الياسمين


وغيرهن


وطبعا ورود موسمية على أطراف الحديقة


أفكر أوزع أحواض بشكل عشوائي في أركان الحديقة وحوش البيت عشان المنظر الجمالي


النخل بزرعه عقب .. يوم بيخلصون نعديل الشارع والرصيف 

عشان أزرعه في المكان المناسب بإذن الله تعالى



حبيت أتخبركن يالغاليات

وين بحصل كراسي وطاولات للحديقة بأشكال راقية وحلوة .. وكواليتي؟


 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## هانزادا

اهلين وسهلين بج يا رومونوف 
ومبروك عليكم البيت جعله الله سكنا خير وبركة 
زين سويتي يوم فكرتي انج مول ما تزرعين الداماس 
وانا انصحج انج تزرعين الاشجار المثمره مثل الليمون والبرتقال واليوسفي ( السنتره )والهمبا والجوافه 
وبالنسبه للكراسي فكارفور ومحلات الاثاث وايد اشياء حلوة 
بيساعدنج الاخوات ام جاسم وام شيخه اكثر خبرة مني فالمحلات اللي فدبي

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

فديتج يا هانزادا ما قصرتي


ربي يبارك فحياتج ويخليج يالغالية



ما قصرتي على النصيحة يعلنيه افداج

إن شاء الله ناوية عقب ما أتحول أزرع الفواكه وجيه


حالياً حصلنا أشياء حلوة عند ACE Hardware


بس بعد .. ما يمنع أتشاور وياكن هنيه

اللي ماخذة كراسي للحدايق ايكدن وفنفس الوقت حلوات تفيدنا يزاها الله كل خير

سواء في دبي أو الشارجة .. ما عليه


ربي يحفظكن ويديمكن خوات

 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## golden lens

*مرحبا خواتي..

موضوعكم مميز ومفيد..

انا زارعة متسلفة وما شاء الله التفت على الأرج.. القوس الحديد..

بس عندي مشكله قبل المغرب بشوي يتيمع عليه وايد بعوض شو اسوي....؟؟؟

ومشكورين وما تقصرون*

----------


## um sheikha

> *مرحبا خواتي..
> حي الله جولدن لنس 
> موضوعكم مميز ومفيد..
> حياج الله عزيزتي الله 
> انا زارعة متسلفة وما شاء الله التفت على الأرج.. القوس الحديد..
> ما شاء الله شاركينا بالصور في تجمع حديقتي كل العضوات يحطن صور حدايقهن وبنسعد بأنضمامج 
> بس عندي مشكله قبل المغرب بشوي يتيمع عليه وايد بعوض شو اسوي....؟؟؟
> في كذا اسباب عزيزتي حطيلنا الصور واسم المتسلقه وان شاء الله نفيدج 
> ومشكورين وما تقصرون
> ...

----------


## صغيرونته

حلو الموضوع

----------


## um sheikha

> حلو الموضوع
> حياج الله عزيزتي

----------


## ام وزوز

لو سمحتو وين مكانه دبي جاردن سيتي

----------


## um sheikha

> لو سمحتو وين مكانه دبي جاردن سيتي
> هلا عزيزتي والله ياختيه اضني انه في البرشاء على طريج الشيخ زايد اتصلي فيهم وان شاء الله بيدلونج المكان .

----------


## شموخ111

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وانا عندي نفس المشكله الليتات ما اعرف وين احصلها 
والزراعه كل ما اييب شي كم يوم وتموت وما عرفت السبب ابدا 
بس توقعاتي يمكن من الماي لان الماي عدنا مالح فما ادري 
اذا بتايدوني ولا لا 
بس كل اهل عجمان في عندهم زراعه في بيوتهم 
ما اتوقع انهم يستخدمون غير الماي اللي في البيوت 
الله يعطيكم العافيه جميعا

----------


## ميثانووبس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وانا عندي نفس المشكله الليتات ما اعرف وين احصلها 
> والزراعه كل ما اييب شي كم يوم وتموت وما عرفت السبب ابدا 
> بس توقعاتي يمكن من الماي لان الماي عدنا مالح فما ادري 
> اذا بتايدوني ولا لا 
> بس كل اهل عجمان في عندهم زراعه في بيوتهم 
> ما اتوقع انهم يستخدمون غير الماي اللي في البيوت 
> الله يعطيكم العافيه جميعا


جربتى السوق الصيني اللي بعجمان
اكيد عندهم :12 (41):

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله ام عبادي مشكووره الغاليه على تعاونج الطيب .

----------


## ميثانووبس

امرحب باجي الغلا :Smile:

----------


## لاهوبه

خواتي انا ابني بيت يديد وابا شركه للزراعه بس ابا اسعار حلوه وشغل نظيف

بليز اللي تعرف تخبرني

----------


## um sheikha

> خواتي انا ابني بيت يديد وابا شركه للزراعه بس ابا اسعار حلوه وشغل نظيف
> 
> بليز اللي تعرف تخبرني
> هلا فديتج ختيه معظم المزارعات مسويات حدايقهن بروحهن 
> ان شاء الله حد من الاخوات يقدر يفيدج

----------


## xouaexo

ام شيخه انا داخله ادور حد ارد على استفساراته عشان اطلع من الحجز لهلوبه اسهل طريقه اتسيرين اقرب مشتل وهم بيزودوج بخبيرهم الزراعي لكن شركات تنسيق الحدايق اسعارهم ضو وغير معقوله

----------


## um sheikha

> ام شيخه انا داخله ادور حد ارد على استفساراته عشان اطلع من الحجز لهلوبه اسهل طريقه اتسيرين اقرب مشتل وهم بيزودوج بخبيرهم الزراعي لكن شركات تنسيق الحدايق اسعارهم ضو وغير معقوله
> تنورين مالنا غناه عنج يام جاسم عرفتي من اين تأكل الكتف 
> خلااااص افراج

----------


## مهاا2020

السلام عليكم اشحالكم يا مزارعات 
بغيت استفيد من خبراتكم بالنسبة كيف تحافظون نضارة الزرع و نموه
من ناحية التسميد و الادوية و الفتامينات 
و بس

----------


## مالها وجود

:12 (100): انتو مسوين قسم  :12 (9):  توه الناس 
ليش ماقلتولي  :12 (15):  الحين ادورون حل الي صار عندي زهايمر و اكتئااب  :12 (15): 
وانا أقول وين سارن الحرمات .... قصدي المزارعات 
بس مافيه حيلة يأم جاسم القسم فنان ولا تنسون فصلولي نظارة للمستقبل

----------


## مالها وجود

ام شيخة عندي سدرة في البيت يقولوي قطعيها موب زينه في البيت 
شوه رايج في الموضوع و هيه مزروعة قريب من خزان الصرف
الصحي الارضي ف2-3 متر بينهم هل عروقها ممكن توصل لها 
وتخرب الحين محتاره واايد

----------


## xouaexo

> ام شيخة عندي سدرة في البيت يقولوي قطعيها موب زينه في البيت 
> شوه رايج في الموضوع و هيه مزروعة قريب من خزان الصرف
> الصحي الارضي ف2-3 متر بينهم هل عروقها ممكن توصل لها 
> وتخرب الحين محتاره واايد



هلا وجود ام جاسم بترد عليج لانني قرات ما بين السطور 
ما اعتقد ان هناك بيت من بيوتنا الجديمه على الاقل ما فيه سدره 
انا بلكونتي في راك مجابلتنها سدره وياسمينه والنبج ريحته ياسمين 
المهم لا اتحاتين الينانوه ما يعيشون تحت السدره هاي اشاعات 
وبعد جذورها ما اتخرب مثل الداماس 
السدره نبته محليه وتلائم طبيعة بلدنا 
خليها تسبح لربها وطرشي لنا نبج منها

----------


## أم مغاوي

بنات وحريم بتخبركن

وايييد اشوف يوم نشتري اشجار مزهره 

لـ اي نوع من الزهور يعني الشتله في المشتل يكون فيها ورده

بس من انيبها البيت ونزرعها بالارض واطيح الورود ماترد تزهر مره ثانيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## xouaexo

> بنات وحريم بتخبركن
> 
> وايييد اشوف يوم نشتري اشجار مزهره 
> 
> لـ اي نوع من الزهور يعني الشتله في المشتل يكون فيها ورده
> 
> بس من انيبها البيت ونزرعها بالارض واطيح الورود ماترد تزهر مره ثانيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هلا ام مغاوي من خبرتي لما تنقلين الشتله من الاصيص للتربه الدائمه او اصيص اكبر 
لازم اتحت اوراقها وازهارها لكن اترد اتزهر مره ثانيه حسب موسم تزهيرها 
واذا كانت الشتله او الشجره وايد عوده فاحسن شي اتقللين من اوراقها واغصانها 
لان الجذور المزروعه في تربه يديده اتكون ضعيفه وما تقدر تشتغل مثل اول ويمكن اتموت منج 
الشجره

----------


## كتكوتا

سوري اكتشفت انه النك مهكر

----------


## اناناسة

*اخطر شيرة للبيوت شجر الداماس لانهم يلفون عروجهم على البواليع و يصدونهم*


* و اروع مجوهرات مجوهرات داماس لانهم يلفون على رقبة و اصابع الحريم و يجملونهم*

----------


## xouaexo

> *اخطر شيرة للبيوت شجر الداماس لانهم يلفون عروجهم على البواليع و يصدونهم*
> 
> 
> * و اروع مجوهرات مجوهرات داماس لانهم يلفون على رقبة و اصابع الحريم و يجملونهم*




انا من شفت اسم اناناسه 
دقيت الصدر وقلت محد بيجاوب على استفسارها غير ام جاسم 
لكنني اتلومنت وايد وانا اشوف اللقب ما شاء الله مديره 
السموحه منج اناناسه ما عرفت الا اليوم انج المديره 
صحيح ان اااالوقت متاخر لكن العوض ولا القطيعه 
مبارك عليج اختي اناناسه الاداره ما شاء الله عليج دوم كنتي متميزه واخت للجميع 
وتستحقين الاداره وانت قدها وقدودها 
خلاص ما نقدر اناديج انوسه بعد اليوم 

بالنسبه للداماس انا منزله موضوع عنه في القسم والحمدلله ملاقي تجاوب كبير من العضوات 
اما داماس يا اختي يا انوسه اقصد اناناسه من كثر ما قوم الاكسسوارات قلدوه قمنا ما انحب نشتري منه غالي والناس بيتحرونا لابسين اكسسوار 
والسموحه منج مره ثانيه

----------


## كتكوتة ابوها

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وايد استغربت كنا يالسين نحفر على الحشيش على شان نبي نزرع نخل ويوم نشل الحشيش تحته واااايد دوود ومتااان 


والحشيش عدنا وايد تعبان 

اتمنى من الي عنده خبره في هالسوالف لا تبخل عليه ضروري يا تحط اسم الدوا او صورته اذا تقدر الان وين مكان الالعاب في حشيش واليهال يلعبون فوق الحشيش

----------


## اناناسة

> انا من شفت اسم اناناسه 
> دقيت الصدر وقلت محد بيجاوب على استفسارها غير ام جاسم 
> لكنني اتلومنت وايد وانا اشوف اللقب ما شاء الله مديره 
> السموحه منج اناناسه ما عرفت الا اليوم انج المديره 
> صحيح ان اااالوقت متاخر لكن العوض ولا القطيعه 
> مبارك عليج اختي اناناسه الاداره ما شاء الله عليج دوم كنتي متميزه واخت للجميع 
> وتستحقين الاداره وانت قدها وقدودها 
> خلاص ما نقدر اناديج انوسه بعد اليوم  
> بالنسبه للداماس انا منزله موضوع عنه في القسم والحمدلله ملاقي تجاوب كبير من العضوات 
> ...


 

*الله يباركلج حياااتج عزيزتي ام جاسم* 


*افاااااااااااااااا عليج يا الغالية ,, ان كنت مديرة او عضوة بالاول و الاخير اختكم في الله* 



*لما اتشارك بالمواضيع اعتبريني عضوة لااااااااااااااااا غير* 


*ما اشوف نفسي متميزة و لكن ان تشوفيني متميزة ..انتوا الغاليات اللي مميزيني*

*بنظرتكم ...*


*ناديني باللي تبين الغالية...*


*بالنسبة للداماس لما أخذ احاول اخذ شئ اقصد موديل مب معروف*

*و منتشر يعني مب من الكولكشن اللي بسرعة ينقلد و صدقج* 

*ما قمنا نميز من بين الاصلي و التقليد ...و موضعج شفته و اعتقد تشاركت فيه من قبل كمن يوم* 

*موضوع مميز و مفيد جدأأأأأأأأأ الله يعطيج العافية*

----------


## um sheikha

حياج الله عزيزتي. اناناسه
نور القسم بتواجد علم من اعلام المنتدى 
ونتمنى تواصلج الدايم لقسم الحدايق

----------


## um sheikha

حياج الله عزيزتي. اناناسه
نور القسم بتواجد علم من اعلام المنتدى 
ونتمنى تواصلج الدايم لنا

----------


## اناناسة

*الله يحييج ام شيخه و القسم منوّر باصحابه و بوجودكم غاليتي*

----------


## أم مغاوي

> هلا ام مغاوي من خبرتي لما تنقلين الشتله من الاصيص للتربه الدائمه او اصيص اكبر 
> لازم اتحت اوراقها وازهارها لكن اترد اتزهر مره ثانيه حسب موسم تزهيرها 
> واذا كانت الشتله او الشجره وايد عوده فاحسن شي اتقللين من اوراقها واغصانها 
> لان الجذور المزروعه في تربه يديده اتكون ضعيفه وما تقدر تشتغل مثل اول ويمكن اتموت منج 
> الشجره


مشكورره على الرد 

صحيح عندي كذا نبته كانو مورديين في الاصيص يوم خذتهم ومن زرعتهم في الارض او اصيص اكبر ماتووووووووو  :Frown: 

بقت وحده الحمدالله صحيح الورد طاح لكن الاوراق خضر الله يحفظهم

يعني لازم نعرف اسم النبته حتى نعرف موسم التزهير ومانحاتيهن 

مشكووره

----------


## بنوتة 20

السلاام عليكم خواتي العزيزاات

عندي مساحة فاضية في البيت صغيره متر * 4 متر 

حابة استغلها واحط فيها شتلات وروود جاهزة 

بس مب عارفة كيف ابدا .. 

هل لازم يكون المنطقة اللي بحط فيها الشتلات رملية لان بيتي سيراميك هل لازم ابطله والا عادي احطه فوقه ؟؟

وبعد فيه شي ابا تصاميم حلوة للشتلات يعني مابا احطها بطريقة عشوائية ابا احطها بطريقة حلوة تعطي شكل حلوووو .. 
بليييز ساعدوني وعطوني اراءكم 



في انتظاركم حبيباتي

----------


## xouaexo

هلا بنوته 
مساحتج صغيره وسيراميك وانتي ما عندج خبره 
عادي مفيش مشكله 
في البدايه اشتري لج اصص حلوه وراقيه 
تعوضين فيها المساحه الصغيره 
وازرعي فيهم اشجار قزمه ما تطول بس للزينه 
اشكالهم حلوه 
وازرعي مجموعه من الازهار الموسميه اللي اتزهر فتره طويله 
اشتري نافوره صغيره عشان اتكمل المنظر الجميل 
واشتري قفص حلو فيه عصفورين كناري 
واذا تم مكان اشتري طاوله انيقه لشخصين او اربع اشخاص 
عشان تيلسين عليها وتشربين الافتر نون تي 
وهكذا سيكون لديك حديقتك الخاصه التي تجمع كل مكونات الحديقه 
واذا عيبتج السالفه واستويتي خبيره بالزراعه كسري السيراميك 
وهناك تبدا قصه اخرى تتطلب الكثير من الجهد والمال

----------


## بنوتة 20

> هلا بنوته 
> مساحتج صغيره وسيراميك وانتي ما عندج خبره 
> عادي مفيش مشكله 
> في البدايه اشتري لج اصص حلوه وراقيه 
> تعوضين فيها المساحه الصغيره 
> وازرعي فيهم اشجار قزمه ما تطول بس للزينه 
> اشكالهم حلوه 
> وازرعي مجموعه من الازهار الموسميه اللي اتزهر فتره طويله 
> اشتري نافوره صغيره عشان اتكمل المنظر الجميل 
> ...


واور افكار روعة فدييتج 
ايا في بالي سالفة العصافير وجي 
تسلمين ع الافكار الحلوة ..

----------


## um sheikha

يزاج الله خير يام جاسم مجهود تشكرين عليه

----------


## @@[email protected]@

هلآآ والله
آآممم عندي آررض زراعية دآئرية وابا اسوي فيهآآآ شكل جي حلوووووو بالحصآ وآشجآر الزينة
بس مآآ عندي آفكآآآآآآر ><"

----------


## بنت بوظبي 99

مساء الخير.............. شخباركم بنات ان شاء الله مرتاحين,,,
حبيت استفيد من خبرتكم وتجاربكم...
انا عندي حديقة وزارعه اكثرهااا (شريش) واريده يكبر بسرعه ؟؟كيف؟؟
وحتى باقي النباتات بشكل عام كيف نخليها تكبر بسرعه؟؟فبشوا تنصحوني؟؟ ساعدوني الله يخليكم........

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير.............. شخباركم بنات ان شاء الله مرتاحين,,,
> حبيت استفيد من خبرتكم وتجاربكم...
> انا عندي حديقة وزارعه اكثرهااا (شريش) واريده يكبر بسرعه ؟؟كيف؟؟
> وحتى باقي النباتات بشكل عام كيف نخليها تكبر بسرعه؟؟فبشوا تنصحوني؟؟ ساعدوني الله يخليكم........


هلا عزيزتي بالنسبه للعنايه بالاشجار عموماً تسمدينها مرتين بالسنه على دخول البرد وقبل خروجه وعند السماد تسقى بكميه وفيره من الماي 
غير ان السقاي باستمرار وبكميه وافيه لا قليله ولا كثيره يساعد على النمو بعد 
تقليب التربه مثل ما نقول (تنقشينها) لتنفس التربه 
واخيرا من وجهة نظري محبتج واهتمامج بيساعدها على النمو 
حياج الله عزيزتي .

----------


## بنت بوظبي 99

مشكوره اختي ماتقصري

----------


## ميثانووبس

> هلآآ والله
> آآممم عندي آررض زراعية دآئرية وابا اسوي فيهآآآ شكل جي حلوووووو بالحصآ وآشجآر الزينة
> بس مآآ عندي آفكآآآآآآر ><"


ان شاء الله بجهز لج كم صورة عشان تاخذين فكره الغلا

----------


## ميثانووبس



----------


## um sheikha

يزاج الله خير يام عبادي مجهود تشكرين عليه

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

السلام عليكم 

بغيت أسأل وين ممكن أحصل طربوش الملك وهل لها اسم ثاني

لأني كل ما اسأل عنها فالمشاتل يقولون ما شي قلت بيني وبين نفسي احتمال لها اسم ثاني و ما يعرفونها بهالاسم 

يزاها خير اللي بتدلني على مكانها

----------


## ميثانووبس

في سوق اليمعه واخذي لها صورة مطبوعة افضل

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

> في سوق اليمعه واخذي لها صورة مطبوعة افضل


يزاج الله خير

----------


## ميثانووبس



----------


## ميثانووبس



----------


## ميثانووبس

اللحين دورى بسال
عندى في الاحواض كم شيره تحول لونهن للاصفر عقب ما حطيت الفيتامين
يعنى معقولة اثر على نبته ونبته لا؟؟؟

الجاردينيا اصفرت والبلوميرا الوردية الحجم القزمي بعد اصفرت..

ولدي يقول لازم نيتروجين..
فكيف اضيفه زكيف شكله وين ينباع؟

انا حطيت الحبوب الزرقاء اللي مثل الحصا
وشاريه بعد من كارفور حبوب بنيه للنمو السريع..

ابغي خبرتكن الغوالى  :Smile:

----------


## ليندااااا



----------


## ميثانووبس

اترياكن اخاف نباتاتى تموت :Frown:

----------


## *جوانا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حبيت أسأل عن نبتة الفراولة وكيف الإهتمام به أنا راح أحطها في بلكونتي وودي أخلي هالبلكونه جنتي الصغيرة 
كمان بسأل عن طريقة الوقاية من الحشرات ...
وشكرا

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> حبيت أسأل عن نبتة الفراولة وكيف الإهتمام به أنا راح أحطها في بلكونتي وودي أخلي هالبلكونه جنتي الصغيرة 
> كمان بسأل عن طريقة الوقاية من الحشرات ...
> وشكرا


هلا وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي 
سبحان الله ذكرتيني ببلكونتي كانت عرضها 25 صانتي وطولها 3 ونص متر 
الفراوله تحتاج شمس عزيزتي خليها ببقعه مشمسه
وبالنسبه للاهتمام ما يحتاجلها اهتمام كثير 
بالنسبه للحشرات مافي حشرات كثيره بس انه النمل بيكون متواجد بس مع النظافه المستمره للبلكونه ما بتكون هناك اي حشرات لاني ما عنيت من الحشرات في بلكونتي وحياج الله .

----------


## *جوانا*

> هلا وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي 
> سبحان الله ذكرتيني ببلكونتي كانت عرضها 25 صانتي وطولها 3 ونص متر 
> الفراوله تحتاج شمس عزيزتي خليها ببقعه مشمسه
> وبالنسبه للاهتمام ما يحتاجلها اهتمام كثير 
> بالنسبه للحشرات مافي حشرات كثيره بس انه النمل بيكون متواجد بس مع النظافه المستمره للبلكونه ما بتكون هناك اي حشرات لاني ما عنيت من الحشرات في بلكونتي وحياج الله .


شكرا حبيبتي على المساعدة أمس رحت أشتريت واحدة فراولة وبعد بكرة أو بكرة راح أروح أشتري أربعة كمان خاطري أشرب كوب شاي في البلكونة وأكيف مع الخضرة  :12 (79): 
بالنسبة للتنظيف قعدت أنظف هالبلكونه ثلاث أيام لين نظفت (مررة تعبتني ) والحشرات هربت  :12 (96): 
خاطري أزرع فل بس ممكن أسأل أي نوع هو إلي ريحتو حلوة ومشهور سمعت إن في أنواع ما فيها ريحة.
خايفة أتورط مع الهندي والله ما هو داري عني فيا ليت صورة عشان أطبعها وأوريها له.

----------


## thariya

حبيباتي..
يستوي ازرع الجوري...والفل....في احواض زراعية...نوعا ما حجمه كبيرالى متوسط,,وطوله نص متر عسب يمد جذوره؟

----------


## um sheikha

> شكرا حبيبتي على المساعدة أمس رحت أشتريت واحدة فراولة وبعد بكرة أو بكرة راح أروح أشتري أربعة كمان خاطري أشرب كوب شاي في البلكونة وأكيف مع الخضرة 
> بالنسبة للتنظيف قعدت أنظف هالبلكونه ثلاث أيام لين نظفت (مررة تعبتني ) والحشرات هربت 
> خاطري أزرع فل بس ممكن أسأل أي نوع هو إلي ريحتو حلوة ومشهور سمعت إن في أنواع ما فيها ريحة.
> خايفة أتورط مع الهندي والله ما هو داري عني فيا ليت صورة عشان أطبعها وأوريها له.


الله يعطيج العافيه .. ان شاء الله اليوم بحطلج الصوره 




> حبيباتي..
> يستوي ازرع الجوري...والفل....في احواض زراعية...نوعا ما حجمه كبيرالى متوسط,,وطوله نص متر عسب يمد جذوره؟


هلا عزيزتي ثريا 
يستوي فديتج ما عليهن شر وكل ما كبرتي الاحوض زين الهن.. وحياج الله .

----------


## الاميرة11

خواتي الله يخليكم مساعدة
هذا موضوعي كتبته وانغلق عساس احط الاستفسار هني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=996990

----------


## thariya

مشكورة ام شيخة ماتقصرين^,^

----------


## ميثانووبس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..~

خواتي بغيت اسالكم لو تعرف شركة لتزيين الحدايق ولا مزارع شاااطر يزرع ويعدل فالحديقة..

نحن كنا نيب مزارعين بس يزرعون ومايعرفون ينسقون ويعدلون انا ابغي حديقة رااااقية جدا لان حوي بيتنا ماشاءالله كبير ونبغي نستغل المساحة عدل فالي تعرف ياريت تخبرني ويزاكم الله الف خير حبايبي ^__^
كل واحد وجهده في حديقته
ممكن تيبين احد اصحاب المشاتل
وتخبرينه شوه تبغين وبينفذولج

وفديتكم طلب ثاني الي تعرف اثاث راقي للحديقة.. يعني كراسي وديكورات حلوة بليز تخبرني ..
ايس - ايكيا - هوم سنتر - حول الامارات :12 (56):

----------


## ميثانووبس

بنات انا نويت اخذ جازيبو
الارضيه مالته احلى شكل كيف ؟يعنى اسوي الارضيه دائرية والا سداسيه؟

----------


## أم مغاوي

> بنات انا نويت اخذ جازيبو
> الارضيه مالته احلى شكل كيف ؟يعنى اسوي الارضيه دائرية والا سداسيه؟


احس الدائريه تحصر عدد اللي بيقعدون مثلا لو يوج هلج او حد اضافي مابترومين تستخدمينه

المربع افضل

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

السلام عليكم يا بنات شحالكم ..؟؟

بغيت ارقام مزارعين في ابوظبي يعرفون يزرعون ويرتبون الحديقة ... لان بصراحة شركات تنسيق الحدايق اسعارهم خيالية 65 الف و80 الف .. 

بليز اللي تعرف مزارع تخبرني .. انا بييب الاشجار والورود وهالسوالف بس اباه يزرعهن وينسق ..

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم يا بنات شحالكم ..؟؟
> 
> بغيت ارقام مزارعين في ابوظبي يعرفون يزرعون ويرتبون الحديقة ... لان بصراحة شركات تنسيق الحدايق اسعارهم خيالية 65 الف و80 الف .. 
> 
> بليز اللي تعرف مزارع تخبرني .. انا بييب الاشجار والورود وهالسوالف بس اباه يزرعهن وينسق ..


هلا ام اليازيه 
الغاليه انا يبت مهندس زراعي مصري زرعلي الحشيش وانا زرعت كل شي في الحديقه وهو من زرع الحشيش تعاقدت معاه سنوياً كل شهر ايي يحش الحشيش ويسمدلياه مرتين بالسنه 
اذا حبيتي بطرشلج رقمه على الخاص .

----------


## ليلة

عندي سؤال بالنسبه للسماد السائل يبيعونه في كارفور كيف استخدمه وشو فايدته ووين ممكن استفيد منه

----------


## @@[email protected]@

السلآآآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآآته ,،
بغييت آسآلكمم !,
وين آحصل ف بووظبي حصى بآآربع آلوآآآن مخلتفة ويكون جي صغير الحجم ؟؟

----------


## um sheikha

> عندي سؤال بالنسبه للسماد السائل يبيعونه في كارفور كيف استخدمه وشو فايدته ووين ممكن استفيد منه


هلا عزيزتي 
ان شاء الله الاخوات بيفيدنج بهالخصوص 



> السلآآآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآآته ,،
> بغييت آسآلكمم !,
> وين آحصل ف بووظبي حصى بآآربع آلوآآآن مخلتفة ويكون جي صغير الحجم ؟؟


هلا عزيزتي 
فيه في المينا عند المشتل وفيه في مشتل الباهيه شايفه 
والاخوات بيفيدنج اكثر .

----------


## أسماء الشامسي

خواتي بس بغيت اسالكن اذا وحده منكن سوت في بيتها بيت اخضر greenhouse بس من الزجاج؟؟

لانه ان شاء الله بنتحول و ابا اسوي بيت اخضر من الزجاج و ازرع فيه ورد و يكون فيه مكان حق اليلسه فالنفس الوقت...

ف انتظار ردودكن

----------


## ميثانووبس

اختى اسماء
ما اظن الجرين هاوس مخصص لجو الخليج
لانج بتنشوين فيه من الحر

ممكن تسوين خيمة والا جازيبو والا مظله باشكال حديثه..
وازرعي اللي تبغينه :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

> خواتي بس بغيت اسالكن اذا وحده منكن سوت في بيتها بيت اخضر greenhouse بس من الزجاج؟؟
> 
> لانه ان شاء الله بنتحول و ابا اسوي بيت اخضر من الزجاج و ازرع فيه ورد و يكون فيه مكان حق اليلسه فالنفس الوقت...
> 
> ف انتظار ردودكن



فديتج هذا مايسمونه بيت اخضر 
انتي تبين يلسه من الزجاج خارج جدار البيت ومتصله فيه في نفس الوقت 
لقيت دبي جاردن سنتر يسونها وشكلها رهيب ومضبوظه مثل بيوت الاجانب وانا ان الله حياني بسويها في بيتي 
ومسوينها في محلهم في دبي بس للامانه المحل غالي 
بنزلج صوره 





وهاذي يلسة ام عفرا من التجمع الثالث وعدتنا تعزمنا 
فيها ..
وان شاء الله ترد عليج وين بتسويها يمكن ادلج على المكان 
الصحيح .

----------


## أم شعول

ما شاء الله عليج أم شيخة 
موضوع رائع استفدت منه وايد 
جزاج الله خير

----------


## um sheikha

> ما شاء الله عليج أم شيخة 
> موضوع رائع استفدت منه وايد 
> جزاج الله خير


حياج الله فديتج ولي تامرين فيه احنا حاضرين 
وزهرات تجمع حديقتي ما بيقصرن 
ان شاء الله

----------


## mazyoona

السلام عليكم 

حبياتي احب استفسر شو أنواع النباتات اللي اقدر ازرعها في هذا الموسم سواء من الزهور أو الفواكه و الخضروات 

ياريت تفيدونا بخبرتكم

----------


## ميثانووبس

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> حبياتي احب استفسر شو أنواع النباتات اللي اقدر ازرعها في هذا الموسم سواء من الزهور أو الفواكه و الخضروات 
> 
> ياريت تفيدونا بخبرتكم


هلا اختى
ارجعى لمواضيعي باسم الزهور الصيفية

----------


## ميثانووبس

> عندي سؤال بالنسبه للسماد السائل يبيعونه في كارفور كيف استخدمه وشو فايدته ووين ممكن استفيد منه


لقيت لج جواب في مكان ثانى:
ليست الاسمده سواء السائله او الحبيبات او غيرها بنوعها او اسمها وانما بكمة الماده الفعاله فيه ومكوناتها اخي الكريم واستخدامات الاسمده الورقيه اخي بالعاده واغلب الاحيان في المزارع وتستعمل مع انظمة الري بوجود حاقنات للسماد ليس بصبها مباشره للناب حي وصولها مع الري افضل بكثير من صبها للنبات وللحديقة المنزليه او مزرعه عادية الحبيبات افضل كي لا تضيع كميات كبيره من السماد دون فاءدة بحيث يتم اضافتها تدريجيا 

ولكن للفاءدة يجب قراءة تعليمات السماد وما يحتويه من عناصر سواء الكبرى واهمها نيتروجين فوسفور وبوتاسيمو والعناصر الصغرى كالحديد وغيره

لذلك لا نتعامل باسم السماد او شركته ونما بمواده المكونه وسهولة وصوله للنبات

----------


## ام تقى الدين

[IMG]url=http://www.0zz0.com][/url][/IMG]

أخواتى بارك الله فيكم وجزاكن اللعه خيرا على الموضوع الجميل
انا بابوظبى ، وابحث عن حاملات اصيصات الزرع مثل الموجودات بالصورة ..الحديد المشغول اللى يثبت بالحائط ويمكن ان نعلق فيه اصيصات الزرع اللى تجى بسلاسل...لقيت الاصيصات فى المينا وايس ولكن ما لقيت الحديد اللى يثبت بالجدار لحملهم
ارجوكم اذا كان عندكم اى معلومة دلونى بارك الله فيكم
الصورة اخذتها من موضوع لاحدى العضوات عن حديقة خالها الرائعة....ارجوا منها ان تسامحنى لاستعارتها حتى اوضح لكم طلبى
بانتظاركم بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ميثانووبس

اهلا بك اختى الغالية
انا اخذتهن بالضبط من ايس هاردوير دبي
موجودات اسالي البائع وسيرشدك لمكان بيعها
موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## ام تقى الدين

بارك الله فيك على تعاونك معى
بإذن الله سأسأل عنها فى ايس 
مشكورة

----------


## ميثانووبس

العفو الغالية
وتذكرت انى من كم شهر اخذت شبيه لهم من هومس ار اس العربي سنتر في دبي
واخذت القش اللي نزرع عليه من دايسو جمبه
 :Smile:

----------


## لمعة خرز

هالحاملات متوفرات في دايسو قبل يومين خذت منهم

----------


## um sheikha

ام تقى الدين 
حياج الله عزيزتي .. وسألي بدون استحياء احنا كلنا خوات في القسم 
بالنسبه للهنجر انا خذتهن من 
ايس بوظبي المينا 
ديزرت جاردن بوظبي منتزه خليفه 
هوم ار اس بوظبي مدينة زايد 
واحلى تشكيله من الهنجرات اخذتهم من تروفاليو بوظبي الكورنيش قبل مايسكر 
ان قدرتي تروحين له في دبي عنده تشكيله جميله ذات نقشات حلوه

----------


## ام تقى الدين

اخواتى ميثانووس 
لمعة خرز
جزاكن الله خيرا ، بإذن الله سازور هومس ار اس و دايسو
اختى ام شيخة بارك الله فيك
ياريت اعرف وين تروفاليو فى دبى ؟؟

----------


## ميثانووبس

كانه في مردف اذا ما خاب ظنى

----------


## ام تقى الدين

مشكورة اختى ميتانووبس
ساحاول البحث عن دليل المول بالنت للتاكد
جزاك الله خير

----------


## ام تقى الدين

السلام عليكم
للأسف اختى ميثانووبس ما لقيت اسم محل تروفاليو بدليل المردف مول
اتمنى من اى احد عنده معلومة عن مكان محل التروفاليو بدبى يساعدنى
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ام تقى الدين

جزاكم الله كل خير اخواتى
ذهبت لأيس والحمد لله وجدت عندهم الهانجر
مع انى رزته مرتين هذا الشهر وماكانوا موجودين
بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## ♣عينآويـه♣

خواتي ابا اسالكم عن البيوت البلاستيكية للحدائق المنزلية. كم اسعارها ووين احسن نوعية ياليت تساعدوني لاني ابي اركب بيت بلاستيكي في الحديقة الخلفية

----------


## الجنة طموحي

موضوع جد مميز 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ميثانووبس

مبروك ام تقي الدين
صوري لنا عاد وهاتى بنطمش وياج

----------


## مربية

السلام عليكم 

خواتي اريد اضبغ الباسكو في بيتنا وسمعت ان في ضبغة خاصة للباسكو منو تعرف من ويين اييبها او عامل بالعين ممكن يصبغلي ؟ وجزاكن الله خير

----------


## LACNOR Lady

السلام عليكم

بقيتكم تساعدوني كيف أحطي حصى على أطراف الأحواض؟

عندي أحواض صغيرة في البيت وأبقي بروحي أحطهم

الحصى من وين أييبه؟

أثبته بالاسمنت صح؟؟

عطوني من خبراتكم؟

والحصى اللي أقصده مثل جيه

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> خواتي اريد اضبغ الباسكو في بيتنا وسمعت ان في ضبغة خاصة للباسكو منو تعرف من ويين اييبها او عامل بالعين ممكن يصبغلي ؟ وجزاكن الله خير


وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي حياج الله 
ان شاء الله حد من الاخوات يقدر يساعدج 
انا من فتره شفته في حضانة بنتي عجبني وطرا عليه اصبغ الباسكو الي في بيتي




> السلام عليكم
> 
> بقيتكم تساعدوني كيف أحطي حصى على أطراف الأحواض؟
> 
> عندي أحواض صغيرة في البيت وأبقي بروحي أحطهم
> 
> الحصى من وين أييبه؟
> 
> أثبته بالاسمنت صح؟؟
> ...


وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي حياج الله 
الحصى ياختيه من المشاتل بس هب بهالحجم اصغر 
اعتقد والله اعلم والمزارعات هل دبي والشارجه بيفيدنج اكثر مني .. من مشتل ورسان في دبي 
بالنسبه كيف تثبتينه هو عاده تثبيت الحجر بالاسمنت 
بس فكرتج مش واضحه كيف بتركبينه على الاحواض

----------


## LACNOR Lady

الأحواض أقصد فيهم أماكن للزراعة يعني بين الانترلوك مخلين مساحات وفيه مساحات أبقي أحطي عليها هالحصى عالأطراف وفي الشوارع منهن اذ شايفتنهن مرات يحطونهن ممرات ومرات اطار عالزراعة

----------


## um sheikha

عزيزتي لكنور ليدي 
بنكون سعيدين بتنفيذ فكرتج وعرضها في القسم كموضوع مستقل من عمل ايدج 
وحياج الله معنا في القسم الاخضر

----------


## um sheikha

موضوع انطرح خارج موضوعنا المثبت للاستفسارات وحبيت ان الجميع يستفيد منه 
مشكله سقاية الزراعة بالماي ألمالح
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...6#post38423346

----------


## مالها وجود

الماي لو مالح و ما تقدرين تفلترينه ازرعي من النباتات المحلية مثل اللوز و الصبار اللي ياكلونه و السدر 
اما إذا الماي فلترتيه و تمت المشكلة بتكون في التربه أو طريقة الزراعة و الحل هوه في تبديل التربة أو أضافة محسنات للتربة و جبس زراعي و أسمدة طبيعية أهم شيء ..
شوفي يرانكم عندهم نفس مشكلة ماي الرق والا ..

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم

حبايبي الوالدة تحب ريحة الريحان 
انيبلها تزرع و تحافظ على الريحان بس تغير لون للاصفرار و تذبل الاوراق 
ماعرف وين المشكلة ؟!
ممكن تنصحوني كيف احافظ على الريحان بليز

وهذا رابط موضوعها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...0#post38478850

الي تعرف خواتي المزارعات لاتذخر علينا بالمعلومه ويزاكن الله خير :Smile:  .

----------


## ميثانووبس

الريحان ما يحتاي عباله
بس يوم يزهر قلميه 
وقطعي ورده البنفسجي
وبيتم يعرض ويكبر :Smile: 
لا تسقين الاوراق
خلو الماي على الارض
وبس

----------


## ليلة

انا خذت انواع من الحصا الصغار ملونات بس ابا طريقه تنسيقهم ويبون ماده لاصقه والا عادي انثرهن على الرمل

----------


## ميثانووبس

هلا اختى
لا تنثرينهم
ارسمى بالاسود قبل اي حركة
وعقب غطى المكان حواليه بالابيض
ويكونن جمب بعض متراصات ولا تتركين فراغ
جربي قبل بمساحة صغيره لانج بتستهلكين وايد حصى :Smile:

----------


## أم عبادي26

مرحبا خواتي ابا استفسر عن محلات تنسيق حدائق في راك باسعار مناسبه دلوووني بليز

----------


## almzoon

:35:  :32:  :34:

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام عبادى
روحى طريج سوق الجمعه
كم محل فاتحين جدد
وبالتوفيق

----------


## الكلمة الطيبة

السلام عليكم
اشحالكن يا بنات
حابة انسق حديقة بيتي بس مب عارفة كيف
ياليت تدلوني على محلات تنسق الحدائق في الشارجة بأسعار معقولة، مابا شي غالي لان ميزانيتي محدودة

وطلب ثاني ما عليكم أمر
ابغي اسوي يلسة للحوي واجهزها للشتا القادم بس محتارة اشتري الخيم الجاهزة او اسوي مظلات الخشب
اتمنى تفيدوني من تجاربكم وخبرتكم

----------


## thariya

السلام عليكم جميعا,,
سؤالي بخصوص النخل...
متى المفروض انظفه؟؟؟ نخلتي متوسطة مش كبيرة,,,بس شي سعفات نازلات على تحت وايد,,,
السنة اللي طافت كنت اقصصهم على ماذكر بشهر10 او 11 وعمي هزبني قال عورتي النخل ومابتلقين هالسنة منه شي,,يعني خلال وهالسوالف...
قال المفروض قبل فترة النبات,,بس ماقال بأي شهر ومالي خبرة ب هالسوالف,,,ايدي تحكني ابغي اقص وارتبه!

----------


## اتعلم

اذا قصصتي النخل بيطول وما تقدرين على التمر لازم تجيبين عامل يخرف كل ما قصيتي كل ما طال

انا عن نفسي افضل شكله حوسه بس اقدر اخرف بنفسي احسن متعه يوم تاخذين اول تمره الله يبارك لك في نخلتك

والتنظيف بعد الجداد يعني بعد اخر تمره فيه اذا خلص الثمر نظفي

----------


## thariya

اتعلم,,,يعني قصدج بعد ماينتهي موسم التمر,,,عادي انظفه؟
ويزاج الله خير...

----------


## أم مغاوي

صبايااا صباح الخير

عندي سؤال التزهير والتخضير

شو ممكن الواحد يحط للنبات والمزروعات غير السماد؟؟


مثلا الازهار والورود الموسميه والجوري والياسمين؟؟

حتى تزهر بشكل دائم وتكون ملونه شو ممكن احط لهم في شي ينباع بالمشاتل كل ماتاخذين زهور يخبرج عنه العامل

اسمه تربه ينحط له بس ماحس له فايده ماتطلع زهور وايد ؟؟

ولا السماد يؤدي الغرض ؟

تخيلن من شهر خذت 60 شتله من الفينكا ومجموعه ثانيه وكلهن ماتن  :28: 

سمعت عن ادويه مواد ثانيه بس ماعرفت شو

ممكن اساميهم واماكن بيعهم وكم مره ينحط لهم

بكون شاكره لكم

----------


## أم مغاوي

> انا خذت انواع من الحصا الصغار ملونات بس ابا طريقه تنسيقهم ويبون ماده لاصقه والا عادي انثرهن على الرمل




اختي للحصا الملون اذا تبينه يثبت ومايغطيه الرمل او يتغير شكل الموديل لي مسوتنه

يباله اسمنت سواء ابيض او اسود

تفرشين الاسمنت فوقه الحصا بتنسيقج ويثبت لج

الوالده جي سوالها العامل لانها قبل سوته بروحها بلا ماده لاصقه واندفن من الرمل ورش الماي

لازم عنايه دايمه كل مره تردين ترتبينه هاتي لج اي واحد يعرف للاسمنت بيسويه بسهوله

مب شرط راعي الحدايق

شفت في اليوتيوب الريال يستخدم ماده لاصقه بس كان للحصا الكبير مثل الانترلوك

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم جميعا,,
> سؤالي بخصوص النخل...
> متى المفروض انظفه؟؟؟ نخلتي متوسطة مش كبيرة,,,بس شي سعفات نازلات على تحت وايد,,,
> السنة اللي طافت كنت اقصصهم على ماذكر بشهر10 او 11 وعمي هزبني قال عورتي النخل ومابتلقين هالسنة منه شي,,يعني خلال وهالسوالف...
> قال المفروض قبل فترة النبات,,بس ماقال بأي شهر ومالي خبرة ب هالسوالف,,,ايدي تحكني ابغي اقص وارتبه!


هلا عزيزتي 
جانها سعفه او سعفتين يابسات قصيهن بس تحملي تقصين اليريد وهو بعده اخضر لانه الحين يساعد في حمل لعلوج في هالفتره 
وتنظيف النخل قبل النبات وبعد اليداد الوقت بالتحديد اسألي فيه شيابكم الله يطول بعمرهم .

----------


## thariya

يزاج الله خير يا ام شيخة

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام مغاوى
انا سالت الريال اللي في المشتل
ما طاع يرد عليه بس ضحك

اسرار المهنه
بس ريحه السمج عندهم تكون طاغيه
فانا اتوقع ماي السمج واللي في السمج من داخل
يعنى بطنه..

اتخيل الريحه..
ويحطون npk

وسلامتج

----------


## مالها وجود

عشان الازهار تحطين بدوره تيج سودا و بودره حمرا تخلطينهن مع بعض وتذوبينه في ماي و تسقين الزراعه كل اسبوع مره يكفي يساعد في الإثمار والأزهار 
و على فكره اذا زدتي الكميه يحرق النبات و الورد 
أنا مثلج زرعت الوينكا و وردة صباح الخير كله مات احتمال التربه فيها شي !!

----------


## أم مغاوي

> ام مغاوى
> انا سالت الريال اللي في المشتل
> ما طاع يرد عليه بس ضحك
> 
> اسرار المهنه
> بس ريحه السمج عندهم تكون طاغيه
> فانا اتوقع ماي السمج واللي في السمج من داخل
> يعنى بطنه..
> 
> ...



بل ما اتخيل في المشتل ريحة سمج لوول بيشردون الناس 

سويت بحث ظهر لي مثل ماقلتي Npk

بس حبيت اتاكد منكن لانكن من نفس الدوله يعني اجواءانا نفس الشي والمشاكل وشفتكن زارعات هالزهور الموسميه

حبيت اشكالهم عشان جي تشجعت وخذت





> عشان الازهار تحطين بدوره تيج سودا و بودره حمرا تخلطينهن مع بعض وتذوبينه في ماي و تسقين الزراعه كل اسبوع مره يكفي يساعد في الإثمار والأزهار 
> و على فكره اذا زدتي الكميه يحرق النبات و الورد 
> أنا مثلج زرعت الوينكا و وردة صباح الخير كله مات احتمال التربه فيها شي !!


عاد ماخبرتيني شو اسم البودره عشان اخبر راعي المشتل وهل ينفع احطها يوم احط السماد ولا تكفي بروحها؟؟

شوفي رديت زرعت الوينكا مره ثانيه الحمدلله هالمره ثابتات وحد بدا يزهر وخذت الليلي احترق  :24: 

وعرف الديك وانواع ثانيه في منهن ماتن ومنهن يقاومن احسن عن قبل المهم خميت اللي شفته بالمشتل  :18: 

بس محد يزهر مثل الياسمين كل مايزرعون يزهر شمعنى <<< ماتحبه

اتحمست من ردكن خاطري اطير اخذ لي بعد مع الادويه واللي خبرتوني عنهم 

مشكوووووووورات خواتي ماقصرتن

----------


## مالها وجود

ام مغاوي شكلج بتدمنين ،،،،،، لو تقدرين تشوفين في مشاركاتي بتلقينه قصدي البودره السودا و الحمرا تساعد في الازهار ،،، برد عليج بعد شوي عن النباتات اللي ممكن تحبينها

----------


## أم مغاوي

> ام مغاوي شكلج بتدمنين ،،،،،، لو تقدرين تشوفين في مشاركاتي بتلقينه قصدي البودره السودا و الحمرا تساعد في الازهار ،،، برد عليج بعد شوي عن النباتات اللي ممكن تحبينها


مشكله الادمان 

اذكر شفت في احد التجمعات وحده منكن حاطه صوره بس ذيج الايام ماكنت مهتمه فما ركزت ولا متذكره الاسم  :24: 


بس تدرين شو اكتشفت انه ماعندي صبري من ازرع ابا اشوف النبته مزهره وكبرانه ومحليه المكان  :18: 

نسيت انه يباله وقت ع الاقل شهر و كل نبته لها موسمها الخاص  :18: 

مستعيله  :10:

----------


## ميثانووبس

يا حلاتها يوم تكبر شوي شوي :Smile:

----------


## ميثه الميآثي

السلام عليكم .. لؤ سمحتؤ بغيت رقم منسق للحدآئق في عجمان ..

----------


## PENC!L

> بل ما اتخيل في المشتل ريحة سمج لوول بيشردون الناس 
> 
> سويت بحث ظهر لي مثل ماقلتي Npk
> 
> بس حبيت اتاكد منكن لانكن من نفس الدوله يعني اجواءانا نفس الشي والمشاكل وشفتكن زارعات هالزهور الموسميه
> 
> حبيت اشكالهم عشان جي تشجعت وخذت
> 
> 
> ...


على حظكن امس كنت فالمشاتل شريت ياسمين وريحان وغاردينيا ماعندي خبره ابدااااا فالزراعه بس بخبركم شو قالي الريال امس
عطاني البودره الحمرا يسمونها فيتامينات قالي احط ملعقة وحده بس ف 5لتر ماي ومره وحده فالشهر بس

وعندنا جهنميه فالبيت بس ما تطلع ورد وايد سالته قال يمكن لان تسقونها وااايد ماي مب زين تموت النبته واغلب النباتات جيه تموت اذا حطينا وايد ماي
اذا فالشمس اسقيها كل يوم بس مب وايد ماي واذا تحت الظل الافضل يوم تسقين ويوم لا ولازم يكون فتراب احمر مب اي تراب

وبس هذا اللي اعرفه السموحه

----------


## PENC!L

عزيزاتي من زمااان هالسوال يدور براسي واحين حصلت مكان اعرف منه واتمنى تساعدوني

عندنا فالبيت 2 ياسمين و2 ريحان وابي ازيدهم يعني ازرع منهم او اكاثرهم بدون ما اشتري من المشتل

ياليت تعلموني الطريقه

----------


## أم مغاوي

> على حظكن امس كنت فالمشاتل شريت ياسمين وريحان وغاردينيا ماعندي خبره ابدااااا فالزراعه بس بخبركم شو قالي الريال امس
> عطاني البودره الحمرا يسمونها فيتامينات قالي احط ملعقة وحده بس ف 5لتر ماي ومره وحده فالشهر بس
> 
> وعندنا جهنميه فالبيت بس ما تطلع ورد وايد سالته قال يمكن لان تسقونها وااايد ماي مب زين تموت النبته واغلب النباتات جيه تموت اذا حطينا وايد ماي
> اذا فالشمس اسقيها كل يوم بس مب وايد ماي واذا تحت الظل الافضل يوم تسقين ويوم لا ولازم يكون فتراب احمر مب اي تراب
> 
> وبس هذا اللي اعرفه السموحه


اها يعني البودره ظهر اسمها فيتاميين

بخصوص السقي المشكله في الامهات والحريم الكبار مايصدقن

عمتي تقول الزرع كله يباله ماي لازم تسقونه دوم وماشاءالله يغرقونهم بالماي 

ويوم خبرتها عن اللي عرفته من العضوات والبحث في النت مثلا الجهنميه مايبالها سقي وايد 
وفي نباتات الافضل ماتسقين الا جذورها ماترشين عليها ماي

ماصدقتني  :3:

----------


## um sheikha

ام مغاوي 
كلام عمج صح وكلام المشاتل صح 
 :27: بالنسبه لعمج وكل شيابنا الله يطول بعمرهم ياربي 
رملتهم هي رملة العين الزراعيه وخاصية هالتربه انها تحتاج ماي وايد لانها تربه حبيباتها مفككه 
علشان جذيه يغرقون الزرع بالماي نصه تشربه التربه والنص الثاني يتبخر من حرارة الشمس 

 :27: ام المشاتل يستخدمون تربة البيتموس وهي تربه تمتاز بحفظ الرطوبه داخلها اذا سقيتيها 
علشان جذيه يقولج لا تسقينها وايد وخص في الشتاء يسبب تعفن الجذور 

بعدين انا عندي الجهنمي البعض منه والي هو القزم في رملة البيتاموس في احواض والمتسلق منه في الارض الدائمه في الصيف اسقيهن مرتين في اليوم وخص الي تحت الشمس يعني في البيتاموس ولا الارض الدائمه دام انه الشمس عليه عموديه انا ومن خلال تجربتي يحتاج ماي وايد

وازهاري استخدملهن الفيتامين الحبيبات بالون الازرق وساعات ايي باللون البني كل اسبوعين مره بمقدار ملعقة الاكل تحفرين في حوض الجهنميه وتاخذين قياس من ساق الجهنميه الي الخارج من 4 الي 5 انش وسوي الحفره وحطي فيها الفيتامين واسقيها وبتم اتزهر لج هي وجميع الزهور الموسميه والدائمه 
تقدرين اترشين الفيتامين حول الشتله بس انا من خلال تجربتي ولانه عندي ياهل صغيره افضل ان ادفن الفيتامين جذيه جذبه بتستفيد منه الشتله فاليش اخليه على السطح 
ملاحظه : ما استخدم هالفيتامين للنباتات المثمره او الخضروات فقط للزهور .

وهذا الفيتامين الي استخدمه اسمه 12-12-17


شوفي كيف مزهرات تبارك الرحمن

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام شيخه هالفيتامين كم سعره؟
سالت الهندى في المشتل عطانى سعر خيالي!

----------


## um sheikha

ام عبادي بسألج وبخبرج في التجمع

----------


## أم مغاوي

> ام مغاوي 
> كلام عمج صح وكلام المشاتل صح 
> بالنسبه لعمج وكل شيابنا الله يطول بعمرهم ياربي 
> رملتهم هي رملة العين الزراعيه وخاصية هالتربه انها تحتاج ماي وايد لانها تربه حبيباتها مفككه 
> علشان جذيه يغرقون الزرع بالماي نصه تشربه التربه والنص الثاني يتبخر من حرارة الشمس 
> 
> ام المشاتل يستخدمون تربة البيتموس وهي تربه تمتاز بحفظ الرطوبه داخلها اذا سقيتيها 
> علشان جذيه يقولج لا تسقينها وايد وخص في الشتاء يسبب تعفن الجذور 
> 
> ...



مشكووره ام شيخه افدتيني بخصوص الرمل والسقي ذكرتيني ماخذينه بالجغرافيا انواع التربات  :21: 

اشتريت البودره الحمرا بشوف مفعولها على الفينكا

ان شاءالله باخذ هالحبات وبجربه ع الجاردينيا والبلوميريا مشتاقه اشوف زهورها يادوب من شهر مزهره حبتين 
والجهنميه ماشاءالله ماتحتاج اصلا غمضي عين وفتحي تلقينها مزهره اللهم لاحسد لوووووووووول

ماشاءالله وايد حابه فكرتج هاي وضع الاحواض على الدرج
من حطيتيه في التجمع بسبب الوان الازهار
الجميله التي تجمل المكان  :29: 

الشكر ايضا للاخوات كلهن بالتجمع تشجعون الواحد للزراعه ^_^

----------


## um sheikha

حياج الله يام مغاوي 
وحاضــــــــــــــــــرين للطيبيــــــــــــــــــن :34:

----------


## أم شموتي

مرحباً بنات 
إحنا الحين خلصنا تشطيبات البيت اليديد. 

وتعمدت انني اخلي مساحة كبيرة على جنب حتى اسمح للحديقة تكون محترمة 

أموت عالزراعة وبيتي الإيجار نجحت ازرع فيه ليمونه ومانجا وببايا وورق كاري. 

المهم. بيتنا الجديد ارضه كانت عبارة عن وادي وادفنوه 

وأبي اهيئ التربة للزراعة 

مب عارفة شو اسوي. ممكن تنصحوني ؟
نصحوني اخلط قشر البيض مع التربة من الحين. طبعا جمعت القشر بس مو متأكدة من المعلومة وأخاف أدمر الارض.

----------


## أم مغاوي

> مرحباً بنات 
> إحنا الحين خلصنا تشطيبات البيت اليديد. 
> 
> وتعمدت انني اخلي مساحة كبيرة على جنب حتى اسمح للحديقة تكون محترمة 
> 
> أموت عالزراعة وبيتي الإيجار نجحت ازرع فيه ليمونه ومانجا وببايا وورق كاري. 
> 
> المهم. بيتنا الجديد ارضه كانت عبارة عن وادي وادفنوه 
> 
> ...


 يبالج مهندس زراعي يشوف التربه واحتياجاتها

بس يمكن يمشي الوضع مع الوادي ترا وايد نشوف نباتات تنزرع بالودديان بالامارات الشماليه 

ان شاءالله الخوات مابيقصرن

----------


## شهد الامل

ما شاء الله وتبارك الرحمن

----------


## #..Lamar..#

ヽヽ、ヽ、、ヽヽ、ヽ`、☁``、`ヽ`、ヽヽヽ、 ヽ☁`ヽ` `、ヽ ``、☁ヽ`、ヽ、ヽ`☁ヽ、、ヽ`、、ヽ`、.`ـ☁、ヽ`、、ヽ``☁、ヽ`ヽ、 ヽ`、☁``、`ヽ`、ヽヽヽ、 ヽ☁`ヽ``、ヽ``、☁ヽ`、ヽ、ヽ`☁ ヽ、、ヽ`、、ヽ`、.`ـ☁、ヽ、、ヽ`ヽヽ、ヽ、、ヽヽ、ヽ`、☁``、`ヽ`、```、 ☁ヽ`、ヽ、 ヽ`☁ヽ、、ヽ`、、ヽ`、.`ـ☁、ヽ`、、ヽ``☁、ヽ`ヽ```、☁ امطروا قلوبكم بالاستغفار أسْتَغْفِـــرّ الْلَّهِ الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته `ヽ``、ヽ``、☁ヽ`、ヽ、ヽ`☁ ヽ、ヽ` 、、ヽ``☁、ヽ`ヽ、、ヽ`ヽ `、ヽ、 ``、ヽ`、、``、ヽ`` `、```、☁ヽ`、ヽ、ヽ`☁ヽ、、ヽ`、、ヽ`、.`ـ☁、ヽ`、、ヽ``☁、ヽ`ヽヽ`、 ☁``、` ヽ`、ヽヽヽ、ヽ☁`ヽ``、ヽ``、☁ヽ`、ヽ、ヽ`☁`、ヽ、、ヽ、``、ヽ、、ヽ、 ヽ、 、ヽ``

----------


## نوثن مون

انا البيت عندي مافيه تربه يعني الحوش مافيه تربه فبضطر اني احط الزراعه اللي اباها في اصايص بس بليز خبروني كيف ارتب ووشو ازرع وكيف انسق الزراعه حذال بعض

----------


## nwa

حبيت استفسر منكن عن الحشيش الجاهز الي يي قطع ويفرشونه فرش على التراب وافضل الشركات الي تسويه في ابوظبي ..

اضافة لذلك .. ابا اعرف من خبراتكم المميزة بانواع الزهور الي تتحمل الحرارة عندنا وانتو ادرى + نباتات الزينة ودي اجدد حديقة البابا والماما واسوي لهم مفاجءة 
ويعطيكم الف عافية مقدما

----------


## أم مغاوي

> حبيت استفسر منكن عن الحشيش الجاهز الي يي قطع ويفرشونه فرش على التراب وافضل الشركات الي تسويه في ابوظبي ..
> 
> اضافة لذلك .. ابا اعرف من خبراتكم المميزة بانواع الزهور الي تتحمل الحرارة عندنا وانتو ادرى + نباتات الزينة ودي اجدد حديقة البابا والماما واسوي لهم مفاجءة 
> ويعطيكم الف عافية مقدما




اختي الحشيش مايباله شركه سيري المشاتل صوب الميناء وخبريهم وبيبونه لج وبيركبونه وحتى الزهور وغيره

اما بخصوص زهور الزينه في زهور تتمسى موسميه منهم للصيف وفي زهور للشتا

وماتنباع الا بمواسمها من ينتهي الصيف اجلعي هالورود اصلا بتلقينهم من يقرب الشتا يموتن 

اذا سرتي المشتل في الصيف بتحصلين زهور غير عن اللي اذا سرتي في الشتا

وانتي لاحظي الشوارع البلديه مب مقصره تاخذين فكره


مثلا عندج الونكا



وعندج للشتا بيتونيا




واقحوان



تباع الشمس او بالمحلي عباد الشمس

غالبا بتحصلين الزهور الموسميه بكراتيين جي



ولاتنسين الجوري والياسمين 

واذا تبين اشجاز مزهره عندج الفتنه او البلومريا تكبر تستوي من طولج واكبر بعد 




وعندج شجرة دبي المشهوره 

والجهنميه

وممكن نخيل الزينه 
سايكس

واشنطونيا


والصباريات 


وغيرهم من نباتات الزينه

واخيرا ليسس اخرا انصحج ماتزرعين شي الحين حتى الصيفيه 

بـ اخر شهر تسعه او بدايه عشره ازرعيهم واختاري الزهور الموسميه الشتويه

----------


## أم مغاوي

> انا البيت عندي مافيه تربه يعني الحوش مافيه تربه فبضطر اني احط الزراعه اللي اباها في اصايص بس بليز خبروني كيف ارتب ووشو ازرع وكيف انسق الزراعه حذال بعض




اختي تقدرين تشترين اصص او الاحواض المعلقه بتحصلينهم بـ محل ايس او بيلدمارت ولايف ستايل اللي بسنتر بوينت وغيرها 

 
وتحطين عند الدرج او الدرايش







وممكن جي هالبني فوق بعض اللي مستخدمتنه ام شيخه



ومن حديقه xouaexo




والاحواض اللي فيها ستاندات



تحطينهم عند مدخل الصاله من برع اذا كان ظل ازرعي زهور تحب الظل

وممكن تصفينهم ورا بعض عند الباب الخارجي




في زاويه


بين كراسي 





ممكن تسوين احواض بالاحجار مثل هذه وتحطين فيه تربه تنفع للازهار الصغيره مثل الموسميه
اضغط هنا


اما بخصوص شو تزرعين فيهم 

ممكن زهور موسميه مثل ماهو واضح بالصور اللي حطيتهم

او جوري وياسمين صبار 


اضغط هنا

اشجار منسقه

----------


## um sheikha

يزاج الله خير يام مغاوي ما قصرتي كفيتي ووفيتي 
داخله اشوف اذكر انه في استفسار بس انشغلت لبركه فيج ما قصرتي .

----------


## أم مغاوي

> يزاج الله خير يام مغاوي ما قصرتي كفيتي ووفيتي 
> داخله اشوف اذكر انه في استفسار بس انشغلت لبركه فيج ما قصرتي .



بعض مما لديكم كل ها تعلمته من تجمعكم الجميل والنت  :34:

----------


## فتاة مزيد

تسلم يمناك

----------


## مهاا2020

بتخبركم شو نوعيه الماء الي تسقون به الزرع ؟
انا زرعتي كله يبس و حول تربة الي محيطة الشير لون ابيض يمكن ملح معنه ماء البير 
ماء زين يعني ما ينطعم الملح فيه

----------


## um sheikha

> بتخبركم شو نوعيه الماء الي تسقون به الزرع ؟
> انا زرعتي كله يبس و حول تربة الي محيطة الشير لون ابيض يمكن ملح معنه ماء البير 
> ماء زين يعني ما ينطعم الملح فيه


هلا عزيزتي مها دام انج شفتي اللون الابيض معناه ان الماي مالح .. عندنا في ليوا صاير جذيه اول ما تحفرين الماي يكون حلو وعقب تزداد ملوحته مع الوقت ويبين عندنا بوجود طبقه بيضاء على سطح التربه طبعا النخل ما عليهن بس الشير المثمره تتضرر 
يبيعون جهاز حاليا خالي مركبنه في بيته في ليوا وهي تجربه يديده يركب بين التانكي وبين الموزع بحيث انه يفتت بلورات الملح ويطلعه ماي حلو .. خالي يعاني من زيادة الملوحه في الماي في منطقته اكثر عن منطقتنا والزراعه تعبت والنخل الحمدلله ما اثر فيهن غير انهن صار يدعهن ابيض ولازم التنقيش تحتهن دايم لان الملوحه تسوي عازل يابس ما تخلي تربت النخل تتنفس
الجهاز ينباع في الشارجه بمبلغ ارخص بوايد عن عندنا في بوظبي وخالي مسكين اندبغ في السعرعن سعر الشارجه .

----------


## الورد الأحمر

هلا اختي ام مغاوي 
ويا هلا اختي ام شيخة
بصراحة انا استفدت من التجمع
حبي الاول والاخير الزراعة وقريب ان شاء الله بنتقل بيتي الجديد 

بس حاليا انا في بيت اجار 
حبيت استفيد من الحين واتعلم الاخطاء من الزراعة


الاسئلة :-
شو ممكن أزرع الحين؟؟؟؟ من الخضار والفواكه والزهور ؟؟؟؟
متى أبدأ ؟؟؟؟

انا عدلت الارض وحطيت السماد ... بس باقي الاختيار

عندي علب حديدية ... شو ممكن استفيد منها ؟؟؟؟ يعني أزرع فيها شو ؟؟؟؟
شو بعد ؟؟؟؟؟ سلامتج ^^

----------


## um sheikha

> هلا اختي ام مغاوي 
> ويا هلا اختي ام شيخة
> يامرحبا الساع بالورد الاحمر حياج الله (انا برد السلام عني وعن ام مغاوي )
> بصراحة انا استفدت من التجمع
> افا مادخلتي انقصر الدوي وياج .. ما امدح في عضوات التجمع كلهن ونعم مايذخرن عن حد بمعلومه .. وام مغاوي كذلك يزاها الله خير ما تقصر ونعم فيها ..كلنا خواتج ان شاء الله في الله
> حبي الاول والاخير الزراعة وقريب ان شاء الله بنتقل بيتي الجديد 
> عساه بيتن امبارك ياربي ويجعله عامر بهله 
> بس حاليا انا في بيت اجار 
> حبيت استفيد من الحين واتعلم الاخطاء من الزراعة
> ...

----------


## أم مغاوي

> هلا اختي ام مغاوي 
> ويا هلا اختي ام شيخة
> بصراحة انا استفدت من التجمع
> حبي الاول والاخير الزراعة وقريب ان شاء الله بنتقل بيتي الجديد 
> 
> بس حاليا انا في بيت اجار 
> حبيت استفيد من الحين واتعلم الاخطاء من الزراعة
> 
> 
> ...


ماشاءالله وايد مستعيله ع الزراعه هههههههههه

انا من كم شهر ايدي وقلبي ياكلوني

متعذبه 
ابا اسير المشتل ابدا اجهز للموسم اليديد

بس صابره لين ما يعتدل الجو

شوفي انا توني يديده ع الزرع 
واهتمامي بزهور ونباتات الزينه فقط اما الاكل وهالسوالف مالي فيها
دامج بديتي بالتعديل وخلصتي امورج

ممكن تزرعين الخضروات في علب الحديد
بقدونس جرجير نعناع الخ

او ممكن زهور سواء الشتويه او الجوري والياسمين
بتحصلينهن بالمشاتل
ذاكره بعض الامثله بالصفحه السابقه
وممكن تسوين بحث عن الازهار الموسميه الشتويه
بس نصيتحي اصبري شوي بعد لين يعتدل الجو اكثر

يعني بنص تسعه او اخر تسعه

من خبرتي البسيطه احس بعده وقت 

نشوف ام شيخه شو بتقول

انتي تابعي التجمع من تشوفين العضوات بدن يزرعن ابدي معاهن

----------


## الورد الأحمر

تسلمن حبيبات قلبي 
وان شاء الله اكون متابعة للتجمع
ومثل ما قلتي ايدي تاكلني من زمان هههههههههههه
ميمعة قواطي النيدو .... كله من بنتي من خلصت المدرسة تقولي ماما لا تعقين شي الزبالة سويلها recycle
وان شاء الله بسوي يلي قلتن عليه ^^

----------


## أم مغاوي

اظاهر انا وام شيخه كنا نكتب الرد بنفس الوقت

ماشاءالله ع بنتج شفتي نصيحتها بتفيدج الحين

الاجانب جي يسون يزروعون بالقواطي

وبتلقين وايد صور

ابدي حطي البذور 

بس اعتقد الاوعيه المعدنيه في الصيف مب زينه يمكن ماتتحمل الحراره وتصدي وتأثر ع النبات

----------


## الورد الأحمر

هلا اختي شكرًا ع الردود
أنا كنت اشوف بالمسلسلات السورية جيه يزرعون
بس أنا قصدت اسوي هالحركة ك نوع من التشتيل
يعني احط البذرة مثلا مانجو او جوري ومن تكبر أشلهاا ويا ع بيت الجديد ازرعها من دون ما أعذبها
ولقيت سلة مال السنطرة ... بلاستيك مفرغة... شليتها ونظفتها ونشفتها وحطيت فيها سماد وتراب وع طول شليت من شتلاتي الصغيرة مال النعناع ورتبتها فيها
بحاول اصور لكم الحديقة سابقا وبعد التعديل
تراني الا أتعلم فيها هههههه
نسيت اقولكم شو ناوية ازرع

كزبرة/ بقدونس/ نعناع/ شبث---- هذولا مخصوص لمحشي العنب هههههه
وبزرع غرامي .... الجوري) العماني والسعودي والإيراني هذولا افضل شي
والياسمين المتسلق 
وورد يلي يكون معلق بالسلة ... ما اعرف اسمه خخخخخ

بحاول اسوي حركات مثلا كرسي / حصى/ ب ازيد بزهور الونكا ... لأني زارعتنها من كم شهر وشفتها مسوية عيال ههههه منتشرين ... قمت شتلتها مرة ثانية ... صح يلي سويتها ؟؟؟؟ وبشوف شو ممكن يطلع وياي



واذا في نصايح أرجوكم لا تبخلون وياي

----------


## بريكية

في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاءالله
بنات انا من اسبوع طلعنا بيت في الفلاح الحمدالله وانا وايد احب الزراعة وخاطري ازرع في الحوي بس اخاف ماروم عليه لان فيه وايد ناس مانصحوني ازرع الحوي كله لان الزراعة اذا تركتيها كمن يوم راح تعب شهور موعارفة شو اسوي افكر بس ازرع مدخل البيت وفي نفس الوقت خاطري ازرع من وراء البيت لانه شوي اوسع واقدر اسوي يلسة والعاب اليهال لان مدخل البيت ضييج
اذا فيه مجال اتساعدوني ابى اعرف كل شيء عن الزراعة وكيف اهتم فيها وليج العشب اوقات ييبس ويصفر ادري اني بتعبكم وياي

----------


## أم مغاوي

> هلا اختي شكرًا ع الردود
> أنا كنت اشوف بالمسلسلات السورية جيه يزرعون
> بس أنا قصدت اسوي هالحركة ك نوع من التشتيل
> يعني احط البذرة مثلا مانجو او جوري ومن تكبر أشلهاا ويا ع بيت الجديد ازرعها من دون ما أعذبها
> ولقيت سلة مال السنطرة ... بلاستيك مفرغة... شليتها ونظفتها ونشفتها وحطيت فيها سماد وتراب وع طول شليت من شتلاتي الصغيرة مال النعناع ورتبتها فيها
> بحاول اصور لكم الحديقة سابقا وبعد التعديل
> تراني الا أتعلم فيها هههههه
> نسيت اقولكم شو ناوية ازرع
> 
> ...


ماشاءالله عليج افكارج حلوه
عيبتيني ماعندي اي ملاحظات 
بس بخصوص الونكا نبات صيفي
تعتقدين بينمو في الشتاء بعد كم شهر بيقاوم البرد ولا ؟
جربي مب خسرانه الزرع تجارب لوووووووول
عندي من 50 شتلة ونكا فقط عشر اللي يزهرن وكبرن لليوم الباقي مثل ما اشتريتهن وحد مات
اتريا الجو يتحسن ابا ازرع بوتينيا

----------


## أم مغاوي

> في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاءالله
> بنات انا من اسبوع طلعنا بيت في الفلاح الحمدالله وانا وايد احب الزراعة وخاطري ازرع في الحوي بس اخاف ماروم عليه لان فيه وايد ناس مانصحوني ازرع الحوي كله لان الزراعة اذا تركتيها كمن يوم راح تعب شهور موعارفة شو اسوي افكر بس ازرع مدخل البيت وفي نفس الوقت خاطري ازرع من وراء البيت لانه شوي اوسع واقدر اسوي يلسة والعاب اليهال لان مدخل البيت ضييج
> اذا فيه مجال اتساعدوني ابى اعرف كل شيء عن الزراعة وكيف اهتم فيها وليج العشب اوقات ييبس ويصفر ادري اني بتعبكم وياي





الف الف مبروك على البيت الله يجعله منزل مبارك ان شاءالله

اختي اول شي دامج ناويه تزرعين افضل لج تسوين نظام ري 
للمزروعات سواء بالتنقيط للاشجار والزهور او رشاش للحشائش
عشان تفتكين من عبالة البيب وكل يوم سحب ههههههههه
اما اذا بيكون عندج مزارع ولا طباخ ممكن هو يقوم بالسقي
نظام الري نوعين اتوماتيكي يشتغل بروحه تحدديين له الوقت ودوم بيشتغل لج بنفس الوقت بروحه
وفي نظام يدوي هذا انتي تضغطين على الزر ويبدا يشتغل ويسقي الزرع
الافضل تسوينه قبل ماتركبين الباسكو والحشيش وغيره
ولاتنسين الحشيش يباله تقريبا شهريا حش 
يا انج تشترين الجهاز الخاص فيه وتسونه بروحكم او تتعاملين مع شركه ايونج كل شهر ويعدلونه لج
#ثانيا
تحتاجين لزرع اشجار تكون مثل السواتر 
تغطي عليج عن الجيران لان من الصور واضح ان الجييران يقدرون يشوفونج وانتي في الحوي
مابتاخذين راحتج لازم تكونين متحجبه كل ماظهرتي
فعشان راحتج شوفي الاشجار المناسبه للتغطيه داير مادار البيت
طبعا اغلب الناس يزرعون داماس
بس البلديه حذرت منه لخطورة جذورها
شوفي لج بدائل
مثل الشريش وغيره


من رايي برع الفله ازرعي حشيش مع نخل واضاءه صفراء 

واذا ماتبين نخل ازرعي شجره بلوميرا شجره مزهره
واذا ماتبين حيشيش حطي احجار ملونه جي بيخف استهلاك الماي 
حطي في بالج الحشيش يباله وايد ماي قولي تانكي كامل حقه احسن لوول
مثل هالصوره

الحين نروح للمدخل
بما ان البوابه تبين اللي داخل البيت
ماتنفع لليلسه الا اذا بتغيرين البوابه عند الحداد
خليها منظر تزرعينها اشجار وزهور زينه مثل جي وكم من اضاءه

ومثل ماقلت لج في افكار كثيره بدل الحشائش تستخدمين الاحجار الملونه

تخلين العمال يسون لج احواض زراعيه صغيره موديلات حلوه ولا دوار بسيط داخله شيره معينه وحولها وروود واكيد عندهم افكار 
او تسكرين البقعه اللي فيها رمل وتخلينها للعب اذا عندج يهال حطي لهم ارضيه مطاطيه وكم من لعبه وباقي البقعه بيلعبون سياكل 
نروح لطرف البيت والجهه الخلفيه
سوي لج يلسه بسيطه مع حشيش واضاءه وكم من ورده 
والباقي سكريه بالباسكو عشان تستخدمينه في حال حبيتي تسوين عزيمه
بوفيه وكراسي وطاولات الخ

هذه بعض الصور
















بخصوص سؤالج عن العشب
الصراحه ماعندي فكره بس اللي شفته ببيتنا انه في الصيف يصفر ويبس بس في الشتاء يخضر ماشاءالله
مع ان نفس كمية الماي سواء صيف ولا شتاء
احتمال في الصيف لازم نزيد السقي ويمكن الماي يوصل لجهه اكثر من الجهه الثانيه
والشمس ايضا في منطقه تضربها الشمس اقل من المنطقه الاخرى مظله

----------


## بريكية

ام مغاوي يشهد الله انج ماقصرتي بحاول ان شاءالله اسوي مثل ما قلتي 
بس كيف شكل شير الشريش والسواتر وهل بتغطي علينا من الجيران واسمحيلي بعذبج وياي

----------


## أم مغاوي

> ام مغاوي يشهد الله انج ماقصرتي بحاول ان شاءالله اسوي مثل ما قلتي 
> بس كيف شكل شير الشريش والسواتر وهل بتغطي علينا من الجيران واسمحيلي بعذبج وياي



اختي الشريش له اسم ثاني النيم 
هاي صورته 




وفي اشجار ثانيه مثمره بس مشكلتهن ماتكبر بسرعه تاخذ سنوات
عندج السدر والهمبا والبيذام والغاف
مثلا نحن زارعين داماس في سنه ونص غطى البيت
اما البيذام والهمبا للحين ماوصلو اليدار مع انهم بنفس الوقت يبالهم صبر
المهم انتي قبل ماتزرعين اسالي وايد وشاوري الناس 
بس ابتعدي عن الداماس ولا تفكرين فيه


السواتر يعني حاجز يغطي عليج عشان الجيران مايشوفونج

وهم نوعين 
النوع الاول انج تزرعين الشريش او اي شجره تحبينها

داير مدار البيت بهذه الطريقه
ويكون ارخص


والنوع الثاني

مايكون شجر عباره بلاستك
او مواد ثانيه يركبونه على يدار البيت مثل هذه







اغلى واحسهم يشوهون المنظر
يسونهم عند محلات مظلات السيارات

----------


## um sheikha

ما شاء الله عليج يام مغاوي ماقصرتي والله اني مستحيه منج 
بس البيت بيتج .. الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج .

----------


## بريكية

مقصرتي ام مغاوي

----------


## um sheikha

بريكيه عزيزتي 
شوفي بعد هالفكره نفس الي طرحتهن ام مغاوي بس بخام غير الي هو طربال مظلات السياير شوي ارخص 
او تقدرين تحطين جريل كله بتلقينه عند الي يفصلون طرابيل مظلات السياير وبأسعار متفاوته والحديد ارخص من الخشب بوااااايد . 




الارتفاع انتي تحددينه والعرض في ناس تحطه طول ليدار وفي ناس لتقليل التكلفه تحطه بس مقابل الفله الي مياورتنهم

----------


## أم مغاوي

> ما شاء الله عليج يام مغاوي ماقصرتي والله اني مستحيه منج 
> بس البيت بيتج .. الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج .


عنبوه كلنا خوات مابينا مستحى 

وبعدين اكثر اللي قلته تعلمته من خوات التجمع 

حتى الشريش ماكنت احبه
بس اذكر وحده من الخوات قالت ان الشريش احسن من الداماس
جذوره ماتضر من ذاك اليوم حبيته هههههههههه
واحاول اقنعهم يجلعون الداماس
******

----------


## بريكية

ام شيخة تسلمين اختي

----------


## كونتيسا

مرحبا خواتي يعطيكن ربي الصحه والعافية 

فديتكن بغيت حد يفيدني في سقي الزراعة وخاصة النخل والليمون واللوز يعني الحين كم مرة نسقيه كل يوم ولا يوم هي ويوم لا اخاف زراعتي تموت خبروني ربي يبارك فيكم

----------


## راعية مواجيب

===== بدون تعليق

----------


## um sheikha

> مرحبا خواتي يعطيكن ربي الصحه والعافية 
> 
> فديتكن بغيت حد يفيدني في سقي الزراعة وخاصة النخل والليمون واللوز يعني الحين كم مرة نسقيه كل يوم ولا يوم هي ويوم لا اخاف زراعتي تموت خبروني ربي يبارك فيكم


هلا عزيزتي الله يعافيج 
في الصيف مرتين في اليوم الصبح في البراد يعني من غبشه الماي احسبه زين مافي حروره 
تحيدين الشمس في الصيف الماي يصير درجة الغليان وهو في البيبات الله المستعان
في لشتا ويوم تشتد البروده مره وحده في اليوم
قبل ما تشتد البروده وتانسين ان الشمس قويه عطيه مرتين مثل وقتنا الحين بعده اسقى زراعيته مرتين في اليوم اول الصبح والعصر 
وحياج الله في قسمنا .




> ===== بدون تعليق


حياج الله يارعية المواجيب حتى لو ماعلقتي نورتي القسم .

----------


## ميثانووبس

اهلين بنات..
انا ركبت الارشات وابدأ ازرع متسلقات..
برايكم شوه افضل متسلقه؟
من خبرتى من العام السابق اكتشفت ان طربوش الملك بطيء النمو..
والجهنمية بتثقل الارش..
فرايكم باي نوع ابدأ؟
وعادى ازرع متسلقتين نوعين مختلفات على اطراف الارش..بحيث
يوم يكبرن يعطنا لونين من الزهور؟

اتريا خبرتكن في هالنقطه :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

> اهلين بنات..
> انا ركبت الارشات وابدأ ازرع متسلقات..
> برايكم شوه افضل متسلقه؟
> من خبرتى من العام السابق اكتشفت ان طربوش الملك بطيء النمو..
> والجهنمية بتثقل الارش..
> فرايكم باي نوع ابدأ؟
> وعادى ازرع متسلقتين نوعين مختلفات على اطراف الارش..بحيث
> يوم يكبرن يعطنا لونين من الزهور؟
> 
> اتريا خبرتكن في هالنقطه


هلا ام عبادي مبروووكات ان شاء الله 
والله زرعت كذا متسلقه بصورهن لج وانتي اختاري وبخبرج عن ايجابياتهن وسلبياتهن
طربوش الملك او اي متسلقه ثانيه نموهن يصير بطيىء لدرجة انه ما تحسينهن يشبن في الصيف عادي لاتستغربين 
الجهنميه يبالها زمن علشان تثقل بالارش وهي بروحها لو تشكلينها من دون الارش بتتشكل 
ميزتها تنوع الوان وردها غير جذيه انها مزهره صيف وشتا
بالنسبه لمتسلقتين مختلفات هذا اختياري فديتج وخطوه جريئه سويها وان شاء بنتابع النتايج معاج

----------


## نور عمري..!

بغيت منسق حدائق من راك 


و اسعارهم معقوله

----------


## أم مغاوي

> بغيت منسق حدائق من راك 
> 
> 
> و اسعارهم معقوله


ان ماحصلتي ممكن تسيرين منطقة المشاتل عندكم في راك

وادورين عليهم لان بعض المشاتل عندهم خدمة تنسيق الحدائق

واذا ماعندهم تلقينهم يعرفون اشخاص 


ازقريهم البيت وخليهم ياخذون المقاسات وشوفي افكارهم وغيره وقارني الاسعار

----------


## HONG

السلام عليكم

شو اخباركن عساكم بخير ؟

عندي استفسار بخصوص الورد اللي يبيعونه بمحلات الزهور ، اذا اشتريت وحطيته بمزهريه لاحظت ثلاث ايام ويموت، هل هذا طبيعي ولا اقدر احافظ عليه لفتره اطول ؟ وشو الطريقه ؟

الاستفسار الثاني ، اذا ابي ازرع باصيص ورد واحطه داخل البيت ، شو احسن زهور يبيعون البذور مالتها بالسوق اقدر ازرعها ؟ وشو الطريقه والادوات والتراب اللي لازم اوفره عشان تنمو ؟ 

وشكرا

----------


## um sheikha

> بغيت منسق حدائق من راك 
> 
> 
> و اسعارهم معقوله


هلا عزيزتي 
ان شاء الله حد يفيدج من العضوات الي من راك 
وحياج الله عزيزتي .

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شو اخباركن عساكم بخير ؟
> 
> عندي استفسار بخصوص الورد اللي يبيعونه بمحلات الزهور ، اذا اشتريت وحطيته بمزهريه لاحظت ثلاث ايام ويموت، هل هذا طبيعي ولا اقدر احافظ عليه لفتره اطول ؟ وشو الطريقه ؟
> 
> الاستفسار الثاني ، اذا ابي ازرع باصيص ورد واحطه داخل البيت ، شو احسن زهور يبيعون البذور مالتها بالسوق اقدر ازرعها ؟ وشو الطريقه والادوات والتراب اللي لازم اوفره عشان تنمو ؟ 
> 
> وشكرا


هلا فديتج وعليج السلام والرحمه .. بخير ربي يعافيج 
بالنسبه الورد الي ختيه من محلات الزهور هو ورد داخلي والزهور الداخليه او النباتات عموما حساسه وتحتاج لعنايه يعني تعرفين كيف تعتنين فيها غلطه بسيطه تموتها ومن بعض هالاغلاط لازم ما تغرقينها بالماي بس تستعملين رشاش الماي وتسقينها الماء على شكل رذاذ تكون تربتها رطبه .. وتتعرض لضوء مش مباشر المهم انها تكون في غرفه تدخلها الشمس .. 

باجر بكملج الاستفسار الثاني عزيزتي السموحه منج اشوف الكلمه كلمتين 
والمزارعات ان شاء الله بيعطن من خبرتهن في زراعة الزهور والنباتات الداخليه .. وحياج الله عزيزتي .

----------


## هانزادا

عزيزتي من تجربتي فالورود اللي تحطينها فغرفه مثل ما قالت الاخت ام شيخه لا تكثرين الماي او
انج تغرسينها فالاسفنج الاخضر وتبللينه بالماي 
بس لو ذبلت ويبست الورد عموما حلو انا اخليه فالمزهريه طبعا من دون ماي حتى وهو يابس شكله حلو 
ويظل تذكار اذا كان هديه

----------


## HONG

مشكورات ما قصرتو فديتكن.
وبنتظر جوابج لاستفسار الثاني ام شيخه.

----------


## ميثانووبس

بنات كيف افرق بين الجهنمية المتسلقه والجهنمية الشجره اللي ما تتسلق وتناسب الاصص؟

----------


## أم مغاوي

> بنات كيف افرق بين الجهنمية المتسلقه والجهنمية الشجره اللي ما تتسلق وتناسب الاصص؟



سؤال في محله حتى انا يا في بالي

هممم اعتقد والله اعلم

المتسلقه اغصانها تكون طايحه او مايله خفيفه كانها بطيح اغصانها متفرعه وايد وطويله
او ممكن تلقينها في المشتل حاطين لها عمود عشان تتمسك به

لاحظي تفرعها وغصنها كيف كأنها تبا تتمسك بشي




بعكس العاديه اللي اغصانها قصيره وملمومه اشتريت 2 ولا حظت اختلاف في الشكل حتى الاوراق تييج صغيره

----------


## ميثانووبس

اشعرفنى انا عندى النوعين :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله الحلوات 
ام مغاوي انتي صح فديتج تلقين اغصونها طويله الا بتلقين واحد طالع على برا وصورج اكبر توضيح 
وام عبادي بالملاحظه المتسلقه بتلقين اغصونها لو ما تنعرف بتشوفين غصن واحد طويل .. بالعاده مثل صور ام مغاوي الشكل يدل مفرقه وغصونها طويله اما القزمه بتلقينها ملمومه ومش كبيره 
المتسلقه بتلقينها تنباع طويله وحولها عصي مثل المتسلقات يوم تنباع ام القزمه بتلقينها صغيره

----------


## ميثانووبس

خذت 20 شتله قزمه وبنثرهم في حديقتى :Smile: 
مشكورات الغوالي

----------


## um sheikha

مبرووكات ان شاء الله يام عبادي

----------


## um sheikha

هذا استفسار الاخت J44Z شكلها انشغلت وما شافت الموضوع بعد طرحه 
الي عندها رد يزاكن الله خير لاتبخلن بالرد علينا وعليها




> سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> بغيت ازرع في البيت اشجار مثمره يعني مثل ليمون وتوت وغيره؟؟
> 
> بس ابا اشجار استفيد منها فالبيت وتثمر وماتموت بسرعه؟؟
> 
> اللي تعرف ياريت تقولي احسن الانواع والاشجار اللي فيها ثمار؟؟
> 
> وشجره العنب هل تعيش في الجو الحار عنا او ما ازرعه من البدايه؟؟؟

----------


## ميثانووبس

مشكلة هالنوع القزمى الصيني ما يوفرون الا لون واحد
وهوه الوردي
الله يستر من توسيخ الورق ماله

----------


## ميثانووبس

بغيت ازرع في البيت اشجار مثمره يعني مثل ليمون وتوت وغيره؟؟


بس ابا اشجار استفيد منها فالبيت وتثمر وماتموت بسرعه؟؟
عندج اللومى والتوت والتين والجريب فروت والجوافه والرمان كلها تتحمل

اللي تعرف ياريت تقولي احسن الانواع والاشجار اللي فيها ثمار؟؟

وشجره العنب هل تعيش في الجو الحار عنا او ما ازرعه من البدايه؟؟؟
العنب ما زرعته بس عند ام شيخه حى وتحمل الحر الله يبارك لها فيه

----------


## um sheikha

> مشكلة هالنوع القزمى الصيني ما يوفرون الا لون واحد
> وهوه الوردي
> الله يستر من توسيخ الورق ماله


هلا ام عبادي فيه الجهنمي القزم المطعم بكذا لون تيج لونين او ثلث الوان او ساعات اربع 
الي تقولين عنه عندنا مكود اللون البنفسجي الي احسبه مفروش على الارض 
الي عندي لاهو قزم مفروش ولا هو لكبير زين حجمه 

يازين الورد يام عبادي يوم ينتثر في حوشي ولا على الحشيش احب  :16:  شكله
بس خمه مشكله اذا ما عندج طباخ او عامل

----------


## um sheikha

> سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> بغيت ازرع في البيت اشجار مثمره يعني مثل ليمون وتوت وغيره؟؟
> 
> بس ابا اشجار استفيد منها فالبيت وتثمر وماتموت بسرعه؟؟
> 
> اللي تعرف ياريت تقولي احسن الانواع والاشجار اللي فيها ثمار؟؟
> 
> وشجره العنب هل تعيش في الجو الحار عنا او ما ازرعه من البدايه؟؟؟


بس ابا اشجار استفيد منها فالبيت وتثمر وماتموت بسرعه؟؟

اللي تعرف ياريت تقولي احسن الانواع والاشجار اللي فيها ثمار؟؟

شوفي عزيزتي معظم اللحمضيات الي تعيش عندنا ما تموت الحمدلله ولازم تختارين الانواع الزينه 
يعني غميضه تكبر وما تطلع من النوع الزين 
انزين ني حق احس الانواع
اللومى والتوت والتين والجريب فروت والجوافه والرمان كلها تتحمل هذا الي اكتبته ام عبادي 
وفيه الهمبا واليخاخ او الشخاخ ومادري جان هو لجريب فروت والموز والنبج التايلاندي لكبير والشريفه 
اممممممم مزارعات جان تعرفن حمضيات ناسينها اكتبنها ما عليكن امر 

وشجره العنب هل تعيش في الجو الحار عنا او ما ازرعه من البدايه؟؟؟ 
العنب وما ادراك ما العنب 
اكيد فديتج تقدرين تزرعينه ويعيش ولله الحمد هذا من فضل الله علينا ولج مني اطرشها لج شتله هديه 
العنب لوما ثمر تستخدمين ورقه للورق العنب بس ان شاء الله بتثمر بس لها عنايه مش عنايه عنايه كثر ماالها وقت معين 
تعقين ورقها كله وعقب يشب الورق وتثمر بنزلج كمن صوره تشجيع لج وللي يبن يزرع العنب 

؟؟

----------


## أم ستموووني

صباح الخير مزارعات الامارات  :1: 

سكنت في بيت ايديد والمجمع فيه 25 فيلا 

محد ياه هوس الزراعه غيري!!

ما اعرف شو ياني تخبلت وما كنت اعرف انه لي في ها السوالف

خذت من المينا الزراعه الجاهزه توت وياسمين تايلندي وفل وملكة الليل وجاردينيا وتين وجوري وردي 3 شتلات
هذيلا خذتهم من اسبوعين 

ومن قبل زارعين ريحان ومشموم ونعناع وبصل وبادنجان وباميا

ومن يبهم وزرعتهم الاوراق بدت تتآكل واكتشفنا انه فيد دود على قولت الدريول بس هو مب نفس الدود هو بالضبط سنيل بالانجليزي ما اعرف بالعربي شو اسمه كانه قوقعه جي مدور وايد

وحط الدريول دواء ومات الحشيش وحسيت كا زراعتي ماتت بس عقب فتره السنيلز طاعوا بره يشردون من الدواء وتمينا نسقي يكثره الحمد الله التوت كبرت والبصل اثمر والريحان والباذنجان بدا يتكون والياسمين بانواعه بدت تكبر اشجاره


أول أمس رحت المينا خذت ليمون لبناني وبعد جاردينيا وياسمين ابا اسكر الحديقه من الاظراف عشان بيتنا ما يكشف اللي جدامنا وزرعناهم أمس

اليوم الصبح عيالي يلعبون في السنيلز لانه يتمشون في الرمل والحشيش  :28:   :3: 

ما اعرف ليش شكيت ان الزراعه مالت المينا سمادهم مدود ولا ليش من زرعنا طلع  :14: 

كل ها المقدمة الطويله عشان اسأل 

كيف اتخلص منهم ؟؟؟  :4: 

اكرههم

وبصور الحديقه قريب وشكلي بعسكر في قسمكم  :5:

----------


## أم ستموووني

السوال الثاني 

في موضوع مس ايمان

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1097030


صورة 8 في الرف الثاني في اعمده خشب لونهم فاتح وفيه حذالهم اعمده رفاع وايد لون بني غامج 

اقدر استخدم هذيلا على طرف الرصيف من الداخل عشان يكون مثل سور واليهال ما يدخلون الحديقه؟

كيف اثبتهم في الرمل ؟

اي نوع افضل من ها الاثنين؟


صوره رقم 9 شو استخدامات الواح الخشب هذي؟

----------


## أم مغاوي

> السوال الثاني 
> 
> في موضوع مس ايمان
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1097030
> 
> 
> صورة 8 في الرف الثاني في اعمده خشب لونهم فاتح وفيه حذالهم اعمده رفاع وايد لون بني غامج 
> 
> ...


اختي تقدرين تستخدمينهم كسور بس ماظن يمنع اليهال لان قصير بيرفعون ريولهم وبيدخلون بين الزرع لووووووول

بس هالمحل عندهم سور ممكن تحصلين سور اكبر 

بخصوص الصوره رقم 9 الالواح هذه حق المتسلقات يتسلقون عليها مثل الجهنميه وغيره

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير مزارعات الامارات 
> هلا عزيزتي ام ستوني عندكم فديته ستوني واحنا عندنا اتوني 
> سكنت في بيت ايديد والمجمع فيه 25 فيلا 
> 
> محد ياه هوس الزراعه غيري!!
> بالمبارك عزيزتي .. عساه بيتن عامر دوم بهله ياربي 
> ما اعرف شو ياني تخبلت وما كنت اعرف انه لي في ها السوالف
> هذا اجمل خبال عرفناه احنا المزارعات  
> خذت من المينا الزراعه الجاهزه توت وياسمين تايلندي وفل وملكة الليل وجاردينيا وتين وجوري وردي 3 شتلات
> ...





> السوال الثاني 
> 
> في موضوع مس ايمان
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1097030
> هذا موضوع ام شيخه  الي هيه انا 
> 
> صورة 8 في الرف الثاني في اعمده خشب لونهم فاتح وفيه حذالهم اعمده رفاع وايد لون بني غامج 
> 
> ...

----------


## أم مغاوي

سؤاال كيف افرق بين الجوري العادي

وجوري الظل 


لاحظت شي جوري اييج قزم او قصير شوي

وشي نوع طوال

----------


## um sheikha

هلا ام مغاوي 
هو كل الجوري الي ينباع في المشاتل طويل ومسندينه بأربع اخشبات هذا العادي 
بس عموما ما يستحمل الشمس في الصيف يعني لازم تحطينه في الظل في فترة الصيف 
القزم ما ادري جان في قزم اعتقد ومافي غيره هو الي ايج زهوره صغيره ينباع في اصص متوسطه 
وما جربت شتلته بس شكلي باخذ هالسنه النوعين وبجربهن ان شاء الله .

----------


## um sheikha

أم ستموووني





















انا مسويه نفس الحركه بأختلاف بسيط

----------


## أم مغاوي

> هلا ام مغاوي 
> هو كل الجوري الي ينباع في المشاتل طويل ومسندينه بأربع اخشبات هذا العادي 
> بس عموما ما يستحمل الشمس في الصيف يعني لازم تحطينه في الظل في فترة الصيف 
> القزم ما ادري جان في قزم اعتقد ومافي غيره هو الي ايج زهوره صغيره ينباع في اصص متوسطه 
> وما جربت شتلته بس شكلي باخذ هالسنه النوعين وبجربهن ان شاء الله .


افا كنت ناويه ازرع الجوري في الارض وانتي تقولين مايستحمل الشمس في الصيف


يابو لي جوريات كبار يوصلن لخصري منها الابيض وشي الاصفر 

بس بلا ريحه اشكالها تجنن ماشاءالله لو شفتيهن بتتخبلين الورد كان كثيف

انا متعوده ع الجوري الزهري بوريحه جي شكله



اما هذا استغربت منه حتى شكل الورده غير يمكن زينه لانه مافيه ريحه

او جوري الظل لان ع بداية شهر تسعه انتشرت بالمشاتل جوريات ملونه بس قالوا للظل

----------


## um sheikha

> افا كنت ناويه ازرع الجوري في الارض وانتي تقولين مايستحمل الشمس في الصيف
> 
> 
> يابو لي جوريات كبار يوصلن لخصري منها الابيض وشي الاصفر 
> 
> بس بلا ريحه اشكالها تجنن ماشاءالله لو شفتيهن بتتخبلين الورد كان كثيف
> 
> انا متعوده ع الجوري الزهري بوريحه جي شكله
> 
> ...


ام مغاوي 
تقدرين تزرعينه في الارض الدايمه او في الاحواض ماعليه من شمس لشتاء فديتج 
بس ما يستحمل شمس الصيف ان ما بغيتيه يموت ويعيش 
يعني لو زرعتيه الحين في مكان هب ظله بيعيش في لشتاء بس من ايي الصيف بتموت من الحراره 
الي اقصده انج ازرعيها في منطقه ظليله يعني تيها الشمس وتيها الظله بتعيش عندج وبتكبر

السموحه من مرت خالي ام خلف 
شوفي هالجوريه مرت خالي زارعتنها في منطقه ظليله ماشاء الله ماخذتنها صغيره وشوفي كم كبرها صارت 


مثلا انا زارعتنها في حوض ويوم ايي الصيف احطها تحت الظل ما تتأثر بالشمس 


اوكيه جذيه الشرح ولا نزود  :7:

----------


## um sheikha

> سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> بغيت ازرع في البيت اشجار مثمره يعني مثل ليمون وتوت وغيره؟؟
> 
> بس ابا اشجار استفيد منها فالبيت وتثمر وماتموت بسرعه؟؟
> 
> اللي تعرف ياريت تقولي احسن الانواع والاشجار اللي فيها ثمار؟؟
> 
> وشجره العنب هل تعيش في الجو الحار عنا او ما ازرعه من البدايه؟؟؟


بس ابا اشجار استفيد منها فالبيت وتثمر وماتموت بسرعه؟؟

اللي تعرف ياريت تقولي احسن الانواع والاشجار اللي فيها ثمار؟؟

شوفي عزيزتي معظم اللحمضيات الي تعيش عندنا ما تموت الحمدلله ولازم تختارين الانواع الزينه 
يعني غميضه تكبر وما تطلع من النوع الزين 
انزين ني حق احس الانواع
اللومى والتوت والتين والجريب فروت والجوافه والرمان كلها تتحمل هذا الي اكتبته ام عبادي 
وفيه الهمبا واليخاخ او الشخاخ ومادري جان هو لجريب فروت والموز والنبج التايلاندي لكبير والشريفه 
اممممممم مزارعات جان تعرفن حمضيات ناسينها اكتبنها ما عليكن امر 

وشجره العنب هل تعيش في الجو الحار عنا او ما ازرعه من البدايه؟؟؟ 
العنب وما ادراك ما العنب 
اكيد فديتج تقدرين تزرعينه ويعيش ولله الحمد هذا من فضل الله علينا ولج مني اطرشها لج شتله هديه 
العنب لوما ثمر تستخدمين ورقه للورق العنب بس ان شاء الله بتثمر بس لها عنايه مش عنايه عنايه كثر ماالها وقت معين 
تعقين ورقها كله وعقب يشب الورق وتثمر بنزلج كمن صوره تشجيع لج وللي يبن يزرع العنب 

هاذي الصوره عزيزتي للعنبه

----------


## أم مغاوي

> ام مغاوي 
> تقدرين تزرعينه في الارض الدايمه او في الاحواض ماعليه من شمس لشتاء فديتج 
> بس ما يستحمل شمس الصيف ان ما بغيتيه يموت ويعيش 
> يعني لو زرعتيه الحين في مكان هب ظله بيعيش في لشتاء بس من ايي الصيف بتموت من الحراره 
> الي اقصده انج ازرعيها في منطقه ظليله يعني تيها الشمس وتيها الظله بتعيش عندج وبتكبر
> 
> السموحه من مرت خالي ام خلف 
> شوفي هالجوريه مرت خالي زارعتنها في منطقه ظليله ماشاء الله ماخذتنها صغيره وشوفي كم كبرها صارت 
> 
> ...



ماشاءالله شو هالجوريات الحلوه كل وحده احلى عن الثانيه
احواضج جميله ماشاءالله فخمه مثل فخامة الجوري وها مقامه

اظن الجوري اللي عندي مثل الاصفر لي عندج >>> مافيش خبره

وضحت الفكرة يا ام شيخه خلاص مايطاوعني قلبي ازرعهم بالارض بخليهم جي

ياغير بشتغل على تكثيرهم وان نجحت العمليه بحطهن بالارض 

حببتوني بالجوري والزرع  :35:

----------


## um sheikha

> ماشاءالله شو هالجوريات الحلوه كل وحده احلى عن الثانيه
> احواضج جميله ماشاءالله فخمه مثل فخامة الجوري وها مقامه
> 
> اظن الجوري اللي عندي مثل الاصفر لي عندج >>> مافيش خبره
> 
> وضحت الفكرة يا ام شيخه خلاص مايطاوعني قلبي ازرعهم بالارض بخليهم جي
> 
> ياغير بشتغل على تكثيرهم وان نجحت العمليه بحطهن بالارض 
> 
> حببتوني بالجوري والزرع


فديتج اعيونج الحلوه هالحواض ماخذتنهن من الصيني وحلفت ما اخذ منه من هذاك اليوم
تكثيره ما شي اسهل منه الجوري .. سيري ونحن من ورائكي يام مغاوي .

----------


## بنفسجية303

صباح الخير خواتي.. ما أعرف من زمان حابة أزرع بس اليوم تحمست أكثر.. قريت الموضوع كامل عشان استفيد من الأسئلة والإجابات وعجبني الإجابات المدعمة بالصور.. 

أنا حابة أزرع عندي مساحات في البيت مب مزروعة.. حابة أزرع طماطم/ بقدونس/ كزبرة/ نعناع/ جرجير/ خس/ جزر/ خيار/ بطاطا/ ورد جوري/ عنب

يعني شو الأشياء إلي تنصحوني أزرعهن وإلي ما أزرعهن 
أو إلي أفضل أشتريهن شتل أو بذور 
و كيف العناية؟؟ 

ممكن تتحفوني بمعلوماتكم وخبراتكم ومشكورين
السموحة وايد سألت.. ما عندي خبرة وايدة

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام مغاوي
الجورى الغليظ بدون ريحه هذا هولندى وشهر خمسه يموت خلاص
الجوري ابو ريحه سعودى وعماني وباكستانى وسوري
ويتحمل اكثر بس زرعيه تحت الشجر الكبير عشان يتحمل حر الصيف
بيتعب لكن شهر اكتوبر بينتعش رغم انه بيسود :Frown:

----------


## ام انان

تسلمين اختي ام شيخة ،، اذا ماعليش امر حابه اعرف كي ممكن ازرع حشيش في حديقت بيتي ،، ماعندي خبرة في الزراعه بس اموت ع اللون الاخضر ...

----------


## متزن روزه

> تسلمين اختي ام شيخة ،، اذا ماعليش امر حابه اعرف كي ممكن ازرع حشيش في حديقت بيتي ،، ماعندي خبرة في الزراعه بس اموت ع اللون الاخضر ...



مرحبا اختي بخصوص الحشيش تقدرين تاخذينه جاهز فرش تخبرين راعي المشتل كم متر تبين تزرعين وهم ايبونه ويزرعونه لج مع السماد والترتيب

----------


## ام انان

تسلمين اختي متزن روزه ع الرد ،، بس انا ابى اسويها بنفسي ان امكن لاني اتذكر يوم كنت في المدرسة كان يعطونا نشاط زراعي ويخلونا نزرع الحشيش في طبق زجاجي في البيت وكان يطلع خلال اسبوع بس مااتذكر التفاصيل ،، اللي تعرف ياريت ماتبخل علينا بالمعلومه ،، واذا مافي امري لله  :26:  بخلي حد يسويها بس ياريت اللي تعرف مشتل اسعاره مناسبه وحشيشه نظيف .. تدلني عليه .. انا من بوظبي

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير خواتي.. ما أعرف من زمان حابة أزرع بس اليوم تحمست أكثر.. قريت الموضوع كامل عشان استفيد من الأسئلة والإجابات وعجبني الإجابات المدعمة بالصور.. 
> 
> أنا حابة أزرع عندي مساحات في البيت مب مزروعة.. حابة أزرع طماطم/ بقدونس/ كزبرة/ نعناع/ جرجير/ خس/ جزر/ خيار/ بطاطا/ ورد جوري/ عنب
> 
> يعني شو الأشياء إلي تنصحوني أزرعهن وإلي ما أزرعهن 
> أو إلي أفضل أشتريهن شتل أو بذور 
> و كيف العناية؟؟ 
> 
> ممكن تتحفوني بمعلوماتكم وخبراتكم ومشكورين
> السموحة وايد سألت.. ما عندي خبرة وايدة


حياج الله عزيزتي وهو المطلوب الحماس للزراعه 
كل الي قلتيه ينزرع الحين واذا لقيتي شتل احسن لج بما انج مبتدئه 
ولازم تهيأين الارض وتسمدينها لزراعة الشتل ومهم الماي الي بتسقين فيه المشتل انا عندي سقاي المشتل بالتقطير 
واذا مالقيتي شتل تقدرين تزرعين بذور بس ترا انتي شوي متأخره بس هو ماطاف الوقت الحمدلله يعني يمديلج 
وحياج الله ابتدي انتي وان شاء الله انا وخواتي المزارعات بنساعدج بكل استفساراتج بس انظمي معانا في تجمع حديقتي 




> تسلمين اختي متزن روزه ع الرد ،، بس انا ابى اسويها بنفسي ان امكن لاني اتذكر يوم كنت في المدرسة كان يعطونا نشاط زراعي ويخلونا نزرع الحشيش في طبق زجاجي في البيت وكان يطلع خلال اسبوع بس مااتذكر التفاصيل ،، اللي تعرف ياريت ماتبخل علينا بالمعلومه ،، واذا مافي امري لله  بخلي حد يسويها بس ياريت اللي تعرف مشتل اسعاره مناسبه وحشيشه نظيف .. تدلني عليه .. انا من بوظبي


هلا عزيزتي ام انان 
مثل ماقالت اختي متزن روزه ياتشترينه من المينا وتيبين لج حد يسمد ويزرعه بس لازملج شبكة ري للمنطقه اذا المنطقه كبيره واذا صغيره ما يحتاج شبكة ري .. انا عندي المهندس الي مسولي حديقتي ولي هو متعاقدين معاه لقص الحشيش وسمادها طول السنه ودامج من بوظبي جان تبين رقمه بطرشه لج على الخاص وشوفي شو يقولج .

----------


## ام انان

ياريت اختي ام شيخة تطرشين لي رقمه ،، ع فكرة نحن حصلنا من بيوت الفلاح يعني الحوش كبير بس مو وايد ،، ابى ازرع في اطراف الحوش شير عشان يسترنا من الجيران شو احسن نوع مناسب ياريت تفيدوني بخبراتكم .......

----------


## ام انان

ياريت اختي ام شيخة تطرشين لي رقمه ،، ع فكرة نحن حصلنا من بيوت الفلاح يعني الحوش كبير بس مو وايد ،، ابى ازرع في اطراف الحوش شير عشان يسترنا من الجيران شو احسن نوع مناسب ياريت تفيدوني بخبراتكم .......

----------


## um sheikha

مبروكين اختي ام انان الله يجعله بيتن امبارك وعامر بحس هله ياربي 
ان شاء الله بطرشلج الرقم على الخاص .. اذا بيتج ملك ما انصحج غير بالهمبا والنخل واللومي 
لي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## ام مهاري2009

أختي أم شيخه أنا بعد أبا رقم المهندس اللي متعاقدين معاه

----------


## بنفسجية303

مشكورة أم شيخة ما قصرتي

----------


## um sheikha

حياكن الله عزيزاتي

----------


## HONG

بخصوص زراعه الحوش ، هل مشتل البلديه يوفر هالشي اني ارتب معاهم لزراعه الحوش حشيش وشجر ؟ ولا لازم اروح محل مشتل ارتب وياه ؟

----------


## ميثانووبس

لا الحشيش ينباع في المشاتل

----------


## um sheikha

> بخصوص زراعه الحوش ، هل مشتل البلديه يوفر هالشي اني ارتب معاهم لزراعه الحوش حشيش وشجر ؟ ولا لازم اروح محل مشتل ارتب وياه ؟


هلا عزيزتي 
لافديتج حاليا ما شي مشتل بلديه انا اتكلم عن بوظبي 
انتي تشوفين شركه سعرها مناسب لج من حيث شبكة الري والسماد والحشيش واذا عندج عمال مزرعه هاتيلهم السامان وخلهم يشتغلون ارخصلج 
ومثل ما قلتلج ام عبادي الحشيش في المشاتل ينباع والسماد بعد

----------


## أم موزه55

خواتي ممكن تفيدونا بخصوص المسابح شو الافضل ؟؟؟

الفايبر او الصب و خاصة لو المسبح فيه ديزاين معين يعني مب مستطيل او مربع فيه شوية دوران .

و التكلفة بتكون في حدود كم تقريبا و شو ممكن تتنازلين عنه و تلغينه عشان يكون السعر مناسب ؟

----------


## um sheikha

> خواتي ممكن تفيدونا بخصوص المسابح شو الافضل ؟؟؟
> 
> الفايبر او الصب و خاصة لو المسبح فيه ديزاين معين يعني مب مستطيل او مربع فيه شوية دوران .
> 
> و التكلفة بتكون في حدود كم تقريبا و شو ممكن تتنازلين عنه و تلغينه عشان يكون السعر مناسب ؟


هلا عزيزتي ام موزه 
فديتج بخصوص المسباح ما اقدر افيدج بس اعتقد انه في قسم الديكور بتلقين تجمعات بتفيدج بهالخصوص 
وحياج الله

----------


## أم موزه55

مشكورة يا الغلاااا 

و بحاول اشوف هناك  :34:

----------


## Miss World

السلام عليكم خواتي .. ما كنت ادري انه في قسم للزراعه  :5: 
قريت المشاركات من اول صفحه لين اخر صفحه ^_^ يعطيكم العافيه يا رب 

اختي ام شيخه, ممكن تعطيني رقم الشخص اللي متعاقدين معاه؟ 

انا ساكنه في بيت اجار و شكلي مطوله و حابه اني ازرع الحديقه عدل, و الناس اللي ساكنين قبلي اجانب زارعين وايد اشياء عشوائيه قاص عليهم واحد مدفعنهم 10,000 درهم على شيرتين و صبار و 4 زرعات مادري شو هن :| 
مر عليه نفسه من فتره قال اونه بيزرع و يباني اعطيه 500 في الشهر  :15:  هذا و انا شايفه انه شغله اي كلام 
و غير هذا انا اصلا افضل اعتني بها بروحي لاني احب الزراعه من استويت  :16:

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم خواتي .. ما كنت ادري انه في قسم للزراعه 
> قريت المشاركات من اول صفحه لين اخر صفحه ^_^ يعطيكم العافيه يا رب 
> 
> اختي ام شيخه, ممكن تعطيني رقم الشخص اللي متعاقدين معاه؟ 
> 
> انا ساكنه في بيت اجار و شكلي مطوله و حابه اني ازرع الحديقه عدل, و الناس اللي ساكنين قبلي اجانب زارعين وايد اشياء عشوائيه قاص عليهم واحد مدفعنهم 10,000 درهم على شيرتين و صبار و 4 زرعات مادري شو هن :| 
> مر عليه نفسه من فتره قال اونه بيزرع و يباني اعطيه 500 في الشهر  هذا و انا شايفه انه شغله اي كلام 
> و غير هذا انا اصلا افضل اعتني بها بروحي لاني احب الزراعه من استويت


هلا فديتج حياج الله ان شاء الله بطرشه بس سامحيني من افضى بطرشه توني يايه من الاجازه 
السموحه منج الغاليه

----------


## ام انان

بغيت اسأل طرق الاعتناء بالحشيش ،وعدد مرات الري اليومي ،، نحنا فرشنا الحشيش قبل اسبوع وكان لونه اخضر اما الان بدأ لونه يصفر،، خواتي كيف اسوي وهل يحتاج شئ فيتامين مثلا ،، ياريت تفيدوني لاني بموت من القهر..

----------


## um sheikha

> بغيت اسأل طرق الاعتناء بالحشيش ،وعدد مرات الري اليومي ،، نحنا فرشنا الحشيش قبل اسبوع وكان لونه اخضر اما الان بدأ لونه يصفر،، خواتي كيف اسوي وهل يحتاج شئ فيتامين مثلا ،، ياريت تفيدوني لاني بموت من القهر..


هلا عزيزتي .. لما تزرعين الحشيش لازم ينعطى كمية ماي وايده علشان يمسك في الارض ويبين الاصفرار بعد 4تيام او اسبوع اذا ما تم سقايه عدل والظاهر انكم ماسقيتوه عدل يوم زرعتوه يعني ماغزرتوا عليه الماي .. 
انا اسقي حديقتي مرتين في اليوم في الصيف وفي الشتاء مره وحده .. بس في الصيف سبحان الله يتعب ومن يدخل لشتاء ونسمده يبتدي يتحسن 
الي اقدر اساعدج فيه بسأل المهندس الي يعاني حديقتي وبرد عليج باجر بأذن الله .. توكلي على الله وان شاء الله خير .

----------


## ام انان

مشكورة اختي ام شيخه ،، ياريت تسألي كمان عن السماد او الفيتامين اللي ينحط ع الحشيش ويوفر المياه يعني بس مره فيه الاسبوع نسقي الزرع..بترياج حبيبتي...

----------


## um sheikha

> مشكورة اختي ام شيخه ،، ياريت تسألي كمان عن السماد او الفيتامين اللي ينحط ع الحشيش ويوفر المياه يعني بس مره فيه الاسبوع نسقي الزرع..بترياج حبيبتي...


عزيزتي في الشتاء لو كل يومين تسقين الحشيش ما يضره لانه شتاء بس سماد او فيتامين يوفر الماء اول مره اسمع فيه 
جان الناس كلها استخدمته خليني اتخبرلج ان شاء الله عزيزتي .

----------


## أم مغاوي

> بغيت اسأل طرق الاعتناء بالحشيش ،وعدد مرات الري اليومي ،، نحنا فرشنا الحشيش قبل اسبوع وكان لونه اخضر اما الان بدأ لونه يصفر،، خواتي كيف اسوي وهل يحتاج شئ فيتامين مثلا ،، ياريت تفيدوني لاني بموت من القهر..



اشوف تيبين شخص يعرف بالزرع افضل لانج اكيد مخسره ع الحشيش وماتبين تخسرينه ممكن اللي مركبنه لج تخبرينه وبيعرف يداويه

انا مثلج زرعت الحشيش وماشاءاالله كان روعه

وثبت 

بس من الصيف قام يتغير لونه ويحترق وحطينا له سماد على شكل حبوب وتحسن

ولكن رد مره ثانيه يبس ويحترق مع ان الحين الشتاء ونسقيه مرتين الا ثلاث مرات


وحطيت له سماد عضوي وكيماوي وكل الانواع ولا فاد

----------


## um sheikha

ام مغاوي 
لو تشوفين حشيش حديقتي تقولين ميت في الصيف مساحات هب هينه 
وتستوي عندي بقع يابسه وما شاء الله من ايي الشتاء ونسمده تبارك الرحمن يخضر ما تصدقين انه كان يابس

----------


## اختارها قلبي

مرحبا لو سمحتوا ابا اعرف كم اسعار الانترلوك وشو احسن نوع اقدر احطه في الحوش غير الانتر لوك ؟؟

----------


## اختارها قلبي

وبغيت اسال عن الفواكه والخضروات اللي اقدر ازرعها فالبيت وتثمر عطوني اسامي بليز 
غير الرمان والمانجو والليمون والتين شوبعد

----------


## أم مغاوي

> مرحبا لو سمحتوا ابا اعرف كم اسعار الانترلوك وشو احسن نوع اقدر احطه في الحوش غير الانتر لوك ؟؟



الانترلوك افضل نوعيه موجود في العين اللي هو من مصنع باسكو 

وفي مصانع في بوظبي اظن اسمه السلطان ان ماخانتني الذاكره

واذا تبين ارخص ممكن تروحين الامارات الشماليه صوب الفجيره عندهم ارخص


المتر بـ 22 ممكن ارخص 



المتر يعتمد على الموديلات والالوان كل ما كان حلو وموديل يديد كل ما ارتفع سعره



الفرق بينهم انج اذا رميتي الانترلوك مايتكسر بسرعه هذا جودته عاليه

اما اللي يتكسر فجودته اقل

ممممممممم ماشوف انج ممكن ترمينه فعادي ركبي الرخيص

والحلو في الانترلوك انه يتحمل السياره يوم تمشي عليه مهما كان حجمها ومايزحلق اذا كان عليه ماي

والشي الزين انج في المستقبل ممكن بعد ماتجلعينه تردين تركبينه مره ثانيه يعني اعادة استخدام

ارخص نوعيه اللي ايج على احمر والرصاصي 

سلبياته الرمل يظهر من الاطراف اذا ماتركب بشكل جيد والنمل يظهر من اطرافه لان يركبونه بالرمل مب اسمنت

في انواع ثانيه من البلاط ممكن تركبينه في الحوش وعندج الجرانيت بعد 

وعندج بعد احجارتتركب بالاسمنت بس الصراحه ما افضلها الا للحديقه او جزء معين لان صعب تمشين عليه

----------


## أم مغاوي

> وبغيت اسال عن الفواكه والخضروات اللي اقدر ازرعها فالبيت وتثمر عطوني اسامي بليز 
> غير الرمان والمانجو والليمون والتين شوبعد



كل شي ممكن اذا كان في عنايه واهتمام وثانيا حظج هههههههه

عندج البرتقال والعنب لوز 


الخيار الخس جرجير بصل جزر الكوسا الباذنجان الكردي الملفوف الحلبه الخضراء والفلفل طماطم 

وايد احس مابخلص لو تميت اعدد لج

----------


## lilie2002

السلام عليكم 
أنا يديدة على الساحة الفنية  :29:  اقصد الزراعية وأبا أزرع شير (ما يكشفني) بيتي على الشارع فكرت في الداماس وعقب غيرت رايي لما قريت مشاركاتكم أبا حد يفيدني

----------


## um sheikha

> بغيت شركات تنسيق الحدائق في الشارجه وعيمان
> اللي تعرف ماتبخل علي


خواتي يزاكن الله خير استفسار من الاخت عن شركات تنسيق الحدائق في الشارجه وعيمان 
ام جاسم وام عبادي انتن في الشارجه ساعدنها يزاكن الله خير

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم 
> أنا يديدة على الساحة الفنية  اقصد الزراعية وأبا أزرع شير (ما يكشفني) بيتي على الشارع فكرت في الداماس وعقب غيرت رايي لما قريت مشاركاتكم أبا حد يفيدني


هلا عزيزتي بج في ساحتنا الفنيه الزراعيه لان الزراعه فن وذوق 
والله عزيزتي انا من الحاجه زرعت داماس بس معابله متعب من حيث جذوره عندي شركه تيني كل شهر ويشتغلون عليه علشان ما يأثر على زرعي وحشيش حديقتي يعني ما انصح فيه لانه شغلته شغله ولازم له عمال وانا عندي عمال شهريا يعانونه ..في طرق ان شاء الله وايده تقدرين اتابعين الردود القبليه وبتلقين عزيزتي لان معظم الاخوات يسألن نفس سؤالج 
وحياج الله الغاليه .

----------


## رعشــ هدب ــة

بصراااااااااااحة الموضوع شيق  :5: 
خليتوني أتحمس أزرع 
اللي فهمته من الشرح انه عادي ازرع الجوري فحوض صغير واحطه داخل البيت ولا مايستوي ؟؟
والبقدونس وربعه كيف أزرعه وشو نوع سماده 
ومشكورة وايد على هالموضوع الأكثر من رائع :34:

----------


## هانزادا

مرحبابج رعشة هدب 
الجوري تقدرين تزرعينه فحوض بس يكون كبير شوي عشان يعرق زين 
اما انج تحطينه داخل البيت انا اللي اعرفه انه الجوري يباله مكان مشمس 
شوابنا يحبون معابل النخل والاشياء اللي يستفيدون منها لحلالهم واكلهم اكثر من الزينه قامت امايه 
وحولت الجوريه من الحوش وزرعتها ورا النخل تحت الجدار ولو تشوفينها كيف تعبانه عورني قلبي عليها 
انتي حطيها عند الشباك عشان الشمس او انج تحطينها جدام باب الصالة 
البقدونس والكزبره والنعناع والشبت تقدرين تزرعينهم وين ما تبين ونحن عادي نسمدهن بالسماد الطبيعي 
والسموحه عالقصور

----------


## أم مغاوي

> السلام عليكم 
> أنا يديدة على الساحة الفنية  اقصد الزراعية وأبا أزرع شير (ما يكشفني) بيتي على الشارع فكرت في الداماس وعقب غيرت رايي لما قريت مشاركاتكم أبا حد يفيدني


شرات ماقالت لج ام شيخه الداماس يباله معابل صحيح ان سريع النمو وبسنه تقريبا بتلقينه مغطي عليج ويمكن اقل من سنه

بس مشكلة الجذور والبلديات حذرت منه اذا ماترومين ع المعابل

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...439&highlight=

البديل ممكن شجره الليم او النيم 

كف مريم اللوز والنخل

واكثر شي انصحج فيه الحين النخل اذا زرعتيهن قرب بعض

----------


## ميثانووبس

> خواتي يزاكن الله خير استفسار من الاخت عن شركات تنسيق الحدائق في الشارجه وعيمان 
> ام جاسم وام عبادي انتن في الشارجه ساعدنها يزاكن الله خير


درب سوق الجمعه وايد شركات؛ :Smile:

----------


## مزارعة صغيرة

السلام عليكم اخواتي المزارعات 
عندي شجرة ليمون ولها 7 سنوات والين الحين مش مثمرة ممكن تساعدوني  :11:

----------


## ميثانووبس

هلا اختى

دورت لج:


أهم أسباب عـدم ثمار أشجار الموالح:

1 - كثرة النيتروجين الذي يؤدي الى زيادة النمو الخضري وعـدم الاثمار .

2 - نقص النيتروجين والفسفور وبعض العـناصر الأخرى يؤدي الى ضعـف النمو وعـدم الاثمار .

3 - نقص الضوء يؤدي الى تأخير الأزهار وعـدم حدوثه .

4 - تتآثر حبوب اللقاح بدرجة كبيرة بارتفاع درجة الحرارة والذي يؤدي ارتفاعها الى عـدم الاثمار .

5 - حدوث تغير فجائي في الرطوبة في التربة في فترة الأزهار مما يؤدي الى سقوط جزء كبير من الأزهار والثمار وكذالك في حالة كثرة الري وخصوصا اذا كانت بعد فترة جفاف .

6 - قد تحول الأمطار دون اتمام عملية التلقيج .

7 - التقليم الجائر يزيد النمو الخضري ويقلل الأزهار والاثمار بالاضافة الى انه يؤثر على عدد الأفرع الثمرية .

8 - تسبب الرياح الشديدة تساقط نسبة كبيرة من الأزهار والثمار الصغيرة .

9 - تؤثر الآفات والأمراض بدرجة كبـيرة على نمو الأشجار وبالتالي الأزهار والثمار .


2- مهاي الاعراض للتفريق بين نقص النيتروجين او زيادته على الشجرة .؟

نقص النتروجين 
لون أخضر فاتح أو مصفر أو أصفر 
تقوس الأوراق لأعلي ثم تتحول إلي اللون البني و تموت 
بطيء النمو و تقزم النبات 
النضج المبكر مع ثمار صغيرة أو دون ثمار بالمرة. 
زيادة النتروجين 
أوراق ذات لون أخضر داكن 
النموات الجديدة 
قابلية شديدة للإصابة بالأمراض و الحشرات 
الإجهاد و العطش – رقاد- عدم العقد – الـ”Blosson and Rot


3- ماهي الاسمدة التي تحتاجها الشجرة للزهار والاثمار ومتى يتم التسميد وكم هي الكميات المطلوبه؟

الليمون ؟

التسميد 


فله ثلاث أنواع : معدني (كيميائي) ، عضوي ، سماد أخضر:

‌أ- السماد العضوي :عليك إضافة 3-5 م3/دونم سماد عضوي متخمر كل سنتين، اثنره حول الأشجار بعيداً عن الساق (شكل رقم 30) ، احرث التربة مع ملاحظة عدم تكويم السماد حول الأشجار. في حالة الأشجار الصغيرة : ينثرالسماد في المساحة التي تظللها الأفرع أو أكثر قليلاً. أما في حالة الأشجار الكبيرة: انثر السماد بحيث يغطي كامل المساحة.

‌ب- السماد الأخضر: له فوائد عديدة منها رفع خصوبة التربة، زيادة قدرة الأرض على الاحتفاظ بالماء، تحسين بناء التربة، تثبتي الآزوت الجوي إذا كان من النوع البقولي، يقلل من تسرب الأسمدة المعدنية وبالتالي تستفيد منها الشجرة أكثر.

· في الأراضي الرملية: يزرع أحد النباتات البقولية الشتوية ثم تقلب بالتربة قبل الإزهار، كما يزرع الفول السوداني صيفاً ثم اعزقه في الأرض بعد أخذ المحصول.

· في الأراضي الطينية : يزرع البرسيم شتاءً ويؤخذ منه الحشات اللازمة ثم يقلب بالأرض، كما يزرع أحد النباتات البقولية الصيفية (فاصولياء خضراء ، بازلاء، فول سوداني) تقلب نباتاتها في الأرض قبل جمع المحصول أو بعده.

· ملاحظة: عند زراعتك الأسمدة الخضراء اترك مسافة 70-80 سم بعيداً عن الساق (شكل 31) حتى لاتزاحم هذه النباتات نمو الأشجار.

‌ج- التسميد الكيميائي: فشجرة الحمضيات تحتاج كأي كائن حي إلى عناصر غذائية حتى تنمو بشكل جيد وهي تحتاج إلى كميات كبيرة من (الآزوت + الفوسفور + البوتاسيوم) وإلى عناصر أخرى بكميات مثل المغنزيوم ، الحديد، النحاس).

· الآزوت : عنصر غذائي هام للشجرة، يشجع النمو والأزهار والأثمار، وتحتاج الشجرة منه في طور الإنتاج الأعظمي : 2 كغ يوريا 46% أو 3.3 كغ نترات أمونيوم 30%. تضاف الأسمدة الآزوتية على ثلاث دفعات : نصف الكمية في شباط وقبل تفتح البراعم، وربع الكمية في نيسان وأيار مع الرية الأولى، ربع الكمية في تموز وآب قبل النمو الصيفي. ويتجنب إضافة الأسمدة الآزوتية خلال السنتين الأوليتين من الغرس في الفترة مابين ت 1 * 15 شباط لتقلل من النمو غير المنتظم للغراس في الشتاء.

زيادة التسميد الأزوتي يؤدي إلى إعطاء ثمار خشنة غير ملساء وتؤدي إلى تأخير في النمو، كما تزيد حساسية الشجرة والثمار للبرودة، وتؤدي إلى عدم قدرة الشجرة على امتصاص عناصر غذائية أخرى مثل (الزنك).

- بينما نقصانه يؤدي إلى اصفرار الأوراق إذ يبدأ الاصفرار من الأوراق السفلية ثم يمتد للأعلى. وفي حالة النقص الشديد يقل الإزهار والإثمار.

· الفوسفور: عنصر غذائي هام جداً فهو ضروري للإزهار وعقد الثمار ، ويؤثر على نوعية الثمار كما يساعد على التبكير في النضج ، يعطي ثمار مرغوبة ملساء وحجمها طبيعي. تحتاج الشجرة في طور الإنتاج الأعظمي منه 0.5 كغ سوبر فوسفات ثلاثي. تضاف الأسمدة الفوسفاتية في الخريف وبداية الشتاء.

- .زيادة التسميد منه يؤدي إلى ظهور أعراض نقص عناصر غذائية أخرى مثل الزنك والنحاس ويؤثر على امتصاص الحديد من التربة .

- أما نقصانه فيؤدي إلى انخفاض معدل النمو ، صغر حجم الأوراق، تتلون بالأخضر الغامق ثم باللون البرونزي ثم تسقط بوقت مبكر، نقص في الإنتاج، سقوط نسبة كبيرة من الثمار قبل النضج ، حموضة الثمار تصبح عالية، قشرة الثمرة سميكة ذات ملمس خشن. 

· البوتاسيوم: وهو أيضاً عنصر هام في التغذية، تحتاجه الشجرة بشكل كبير وقت تشكل الثمار، يؤدي نقصه إلى قلة الإنتاج ونقص حجم الثمار عن الحجم الطبيعي، وتحتاج الشجرة منه في طور الإنتاج الأعظمي إلى 1 كغ سلفات بوتاس 50%. تضاف الأسمدة البوتاسية في الخريف وبداية الشتاء.

- إن نقصانه يؤدي إلى نقص نمو النموات الحديثة، وموت الأوراق الصغيرة وتجعد الأوراق القديمة وتشكل بقع صفراء غير منتظمة ثم تسقط عند نهاية فترة الإزهار، قلة الإثمار، صغر حجم الثمار، حساسية الشجرة للبرودة،

- أما زيادته فيؤثر على امتصاص عناصر الكالسيوم والمغنيزيوم. 


4- هل الاثمار المبكر في عمر صغير للشجرة يعتبر مبشر ام انه يسبب اجهاد للنبات ؟؟؟

قد يسبب الاثمار في وقت مبكر وخصوصا في السنوات الاولى للنبات في وقت يكون فيه المجموع الخضري ضعيف قد يسبب اجهاد وضعف عام في الشجره لذى يفظل العنايه في السنوات الاولى للزراعه بالنمو الخضري وتكوين نبات قوي على حساب الاثمار لكي نظمن شجرة قويه قادره على الازهار والاثمار لاحقا

5- هل يمكن زراعة اشجار الليمون في اصص كبيره والعنايه بها كي تثمر ؟

نعم يمكن ذلك ويكون باختيار اصص كبيره وواسعه وعميقه وتمتلك فتحات تصريف واستعمال تربه جيده ومناسبه ويمكن حتى وضعها في الشرفات وعلى اسطح المنازل ان لم تتوفر الارض للزراعه شريطة توفير تربه جيده غنيه بالعناصر وجيدة الصرف

----------


## قطوه مينونه

السلام عليكم 
في موضوع خاص عن الورود و طيفية العناية بها 

خذت بتونيا و زرعتها في اصيص و كلها ماتت 

تخيلو ما يقارب 30 ورده كلها ماتت 

و احين خذت ورود قالي العامل اسمها صباح الخير و شي وحده ثاني ماعرف اسمها بس اشوفها فالشوارع و الدوارات 

اتمنى تفيدوني مابيها تموووووت  :28:

----------


## ريان11

السلام عليكم حبايبي بغيت اسال عن الاشجار الكبيره اللي تنزرع في البيت

بصراحه بيتنا وايد مكشوف عالجيران وبغيت شجر كبااار يغطي بس ماعرف اي نوع

حطيت داماس بعدين قالو ضار اونه موب زين

النصيحه بناااات بليز

----------


## في أمل

احنا زرعنا شجر الداماس وندمنا والحين نبا نشيلهم كيف !!!!!!

----------


## مس ستايل123

مرحبـأأ 
هاي رسمه بيتي الكيوت ههههه

خااااطري ازرع وارتب البيت .. عطوووني أفكار شو أسوووي وشو تنصحوني

----------


## مزارعة صغيرة

مشكورة وماقصرتي فديتج اختي ميثانووبس على الرد والنصائح  :34:

----------


## مروحة حيل

بالتوفيج

----------


## رضاك والجنة

بنات شو ازرع فحديقة بيتي

----------


## رضاك والجنة

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بغيت ازرع في البيت اشجار مثمره يعني مثل ليمون وتوت وغيره؟؟

بس ابا اشجار استفيد منها فالبيت وتثمر وماتموت بسرعه؟؟

اللي تعرف ياريت تقولي احسن الانواع والاشجار اللي فيها ثمار؟؟

وشجره العنب هل تعيش في الجو الحار عنا او ما ازرعه من البدايه؟؟؟

----------


## M!s.Uae

مساء الخير 

بصراحه أنا أبا اسأل وين اقدر احصل مزارع يهتم في حديقة البيت لكن صدق ما عندي ووقت

حصلت واحد لكن طلب 2500 وكم يوم بالأسبوع اييي بس بصراحه وايد غالي

لان أنا بيتي في خليفه وهو يقول انه ايييي من بوظبي داخل

والسمووحه إذا كان سؤالي فالمكان الخطأ

----------


## ام شومي

انا زراعه فالحوش من وراء وطبعا كله مكشوف وضاربتنه الشمس 
واريد ازرع ورد ونباتات زينه فبشو تنصحوني ازرع وشو نوع الورود الي اقدر ازرعا يعني ماشي ظله يعني مكشوف 
لاني حاليا قاعده ارتب وابروح المشتل اخذ ورود فشو الورود المناسبه والي ما تتاثر وايد بالشمس 
ولا لازم اسوي ظله حق الزراعه ؟؟؟


اتريااااااكن لاخليت منكن

----------


## تراجي

الغاليه من الاشجار المتمره المنجو الهمبا اليمون واحسن ليمون الاحساء والزيتون الفلسطيني والرمان والجوافه شريفه شخاخ اليمون البناني برتقال التوت همبا لحصى همبا ابو الروان ويسمى بالعربيه تفاح البري الكرز واايد من الاشجار المتمره روحي المشتل وبشوفين العجب

----------


## el.dana

استفسار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


خواتي عندي سؤال .... وين احصل أرضيات الحدائق والممرات والأحجار. يعني ابغي مكان يبيع هال سوالف 

ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## HONG

عل في ادويه للتربه اللي فيها حشرات وديدان؟
وهل بيضر جذور النبات خصوصا ان بدت الزهور تطلع 

وشكرا

----------


## UAE Fashion

السلام عليكم ..
عندي استفسار .... منو يعرف اسم هالنبته .. انا دورت في النت حصلت شي يشبهها اسمها ملكة الليل هاي هي ولا كيف؟

----------


## فوااغي 11

مرحباا حبيباتي 
عندي كمن سوال اباكم تساعدوني 
انا بتحول بيت ايجار ومساحه الحوي كبيره جدااا وهي كلها للزراعه وفي خاطري ازرع حشيش بس ماباه يكون غالي لان البيت مب بيتي ايجار شو تنصحوني ازرع بالبذور ولا ماينفع 
واذا وحده تعرف مكان يبيعون فيه بالمتر رخيص تخبرني بليييز 

وعندي سوال ثاني تعرفوون حصى الزينه للزرع اللي فيه لمعه من وين احصله بكميات كبيره ورخيصه 

وشكراااا مقدماا

----------


## munamoor

> مرحباا حبيباتي 
> عندي كمن سوال اباكم تساعدوني 
> انا بتحول بيت ايجار ومساحه الحوي كبيره جدااا وهي كلها للزراعه وفي خاطري ازرع حشيش بس ماباه يكون غالي لان البيت مب بيتي ايجار شو تنصحوني ازرع بالبذور ولا ماينفع 
> واذا وحده تعرف مكان يبيعون فيه بالمتر رخيص تخبرني بليييز 
> وعندي سوال ثاني تعرفوون حصى الزينه للزرع اللي فيه لمعه من وين احصله بكميات كبيره ورخيصه 
> وشكراااا مقدماا


هلا غناتي ،،، قبل كان في المشاتل ،،، و عندج الحشيش الي ينباع بالمينا 
شوفيهن ،،، بس ما اعرف انتي من اي امارة عسب نفيدج أكثر 
اذا بيت الايجار عبارة عن فيلا و الحوي وايد عود ،،،، و فكرة البذور وايد 
حلوات ،،، حنا زارعين ورود جوري و فل و ياسمين الله على الريحة 
خذيناهم من مشاتل الشارقة روعة ،،، مشاتل ابوظبي ما عندهم شرات 
قبل ،،، لازم تاخذين من صوب المينا الي فيها الإيرانيين بس رافعين أسعارهم 
و الفجيرة فيها وايد اشياء غاوية في سوق اليمعة عسب تعدلين فيهم و تشتغلين 
في الحوي على كيفج ،،، و يطلع لج صدق شي غاوي ،،،، 
طبعا انا ذكرت لج ثلاث أماكن بوظبي الشارجة و الفجيرة ،،،، و عندج بعد دراغون مول

----------


## munamoor

> عل في ادويه للتربه اللي فيها حشرات وديدان؟
> وهل بيضر جذور النبات خصوصا ان بدت الزهور تطلع 
> 
> وشكرا


غناتي هاتي لج حد من البلدية و قبل ما يرشون التراب اسأليهم 
هم بيقولون لج لان صوب الورود ما رشوا عندنا

----------


## munamoor

سمعت عن مكان اسمه غاردن سنتر اذا ما خاب ظني في دبي موجود على امتداد شارع 
الشيخ زايد و قالوا انهم فتحوا في ابوظبي و الشارجة يبيعون كل شي خاص 
بالزراعة و تزيين الحدائق المنزلية 
أمسات ربيعتيه تخبرني عنه إنه من زمان موجود بس الناس ما عرفوا لان نشروا 
خبر افتتاح المحل قبل خمس او سبع سنوات 
بس تأكدوا ،،،،
طبعا للامانة انا ما تعاملت وياهم بس ربيعتيه كانت تمدح فيهم

----------


## Satay

مساء الخير 

بسألكم شوه الأنواع من الورد و الشجر اللي يناسب جو دولتنا و يبقى معاي و ما يموت ؟! انزين و أبا طرق للعناية فيهم يعني اذا عندكم معلومات متى افضل وقت ازرع و شوه نوع التربة اللي استخدمها و حطوا لي معلومات إضافية .. و بعد بقولكم انا احب الزراعة و النباتات و طبعا هالشي يجمع الحشرات .. كيف أتخلص من الحشرات بحيث ما أضر ورودي و نباتاتي

----------


## munamoor

عندج ورود في البلاد تناســـب زراعتها فترة الصيف 
أحنا في بيت اهل ريلي 
عندهم 
جوري 
فل 
يـاسمين 
و بعض الورود ما اعرف اساميها 
وما شاء الله عليهن من الريحة 
ما تبغين تردين داخل الصالة  :35:  ،،، احب اقعد في الحوي عسب االروايح العطرة 

ومن الاشجــتر المثمرة عندنا الهمبة
اليوسفي ـالسنطرة ـ
الاترجة 
الليمون
النخيل شى اساســـي منه الخنيزي و اللولو و غيرهن 

بس شـــي اساســـي الســـماد و انتي بكرامة 
الماي كثرته يضـــر الزرع و قلته يجتل الزرع 

الحشـــرات لما مبيد خاص اسألي عنهن البلدية

----------


## munamoor

*راح يكون عندنا الجـــزء الثانــي من 
المـــوضوع 


من القلـــب شكـــرا مشـــرفتنا القديــرة أم شيـــخة*

----------

